# ... e adesso?



## paperoga (11 Febbraio 2010)

ciao.
sono appassionato di forum e discussioni, ma mai avrei pensato  di dire dei fatti miei su uno di essi.
ma se non parlo con qualcuno  finisco in una camera imbottita perche' a furia di parlare con me stesso  ho iniziato a rispondermi.
ho passato da poco la quarantina. sono  sposato con una coetanea da oltre 10 anni e ho due meravigliose bimbe.
se  sono qui lei mi ha tradito. è scontato. ma non è meno complicato per  questo.
questo è il confessionale. quindi sarò lungo perchè credo che  stia scrivendo principalmente a me stesso. mollate adesso, credo vi  convenga.
come leggevo in giro sono uno di quei bimbi che ha subito  la mancanza dei genitori. non per separazione, ma per la morte di uno di  essi mentre ero molto piccolo. ma in realtà ho perso anche l'altro che  si è rinchiuso nel lavoro per non soffrire lasciando me e le mie sorelle  a crescere o non crescere da soli.
questo ha fatto nascere in me il  desiderio di una famiglia come vitale. le mie bimbe non dovranno patire  mai quel senso di vuoto assoluto che ha accompagnato la mia infanzia e  adolescenza e che ancora fa da sottofondo alla mia vita emotiva.
dopo  una disastrosa storia di oltre otto anni con una ragazza che amavo  moltissimo tra liceo ed università, ma che è finita perchè lei è  cambiata mentre io restavo lo stesso ho incontrato mia moglie.
avete  presente quelle persone che finiscono le tue frasi o che sai che nello  stesso tuo istante provano le tue stesse emozioni per una musica o un  paesaggio. ecco io l'ho trovata. ho avuto un culo pazzesco. e credo che  anche lei sappia di essere stata molto fortunata. ha avuto molte storie  prima di me, ma tutte finite male dopo soli pochi mesi.
5 anni di  fidanzamento. poi entrambi troviamo e il matrimonio e le figlie e poi...
vivevamo  in una metropoli del sud. ogni giorno più degradata. ogni giorno più  lontana da quello che io e lei siamo. con la nascita della seconda  figlia abbiamo capito che non potevamo crescerle li. decidemmo. ci siamo  trasferiti in italia centrale. in una piccola città. a misura d'uomo. a  nostra misura. era stato sempre il sogno di mia moglie. io l'ho  abbracciato. e ne sono felice.
ma anche nell'eden c'era il serpente.  il nostro è stato la lontananza.
lavoravamo entrambi nella metropoli e  uno dei due doveva lasciare il suo lavoro per accudire le figlie. la  scelta era semplice. lo avrei lasciato io. lei lavorava per la pubblica  amministrazione. prima o poi avrebbe avuto un trasferimento, io  lavorando nel privato era impossibile. inoltre io per mia fortuna avevo  delle competenze piuttosto appetibili e spendibili anche da casa. cosi'  ho iniziato a fare il "ragazzo padre". ci siamo trasferiti. io accudivo  le bimbe. lei partiva il lunedi e tornava il venerdi. mentre le bimbe  erano a scuola io curavo la mia attività "online". 
le soddisfazioni  economiche per mia fortuna non sono tardate ad arrivare. oggi guadagno  molto più di mia moglie. anche se lei fa un lavoro che le dà lustro.  dirige un ufficio. fa convegni (maledetti convegni). pubblica articoli  su riviste specializzate. io faccio il nerd al pc ed il mammo. e devo  ammettere che non basta sapere a fine mese che io porto 3 dove lei porta  1 se per guadagnare quei 3 fai qualcosa che reputi noioso ed al di  sotto delle tue potenzialità.
ma è per le nostre figlie. ma è a tempo  determinato (lei a fine anno avrà il trasferimento da 3 anni agognato).
alla  morte di mio padre mia madre scelse il lavoro e non i figli. io non ho  voluto fare il suo errore e ne sono orgoglioso.
ma non ho calcolato  la lontananza. e neanche forse l'impatto che nella coppia ha avuto quel  inversione dei ruoli. o la crisi dei 40 anni di mia moglie.
lei  l'anno scorso era grassa (non  si è mai ripresa dalle gravidanze) ed  insoddisfatta di questa vita da pendolare oltre che rancorosa verso di  me perche' a suo dire mi rinchiudevo in questo mondo virtuale dove  lavoravo e mi relazionavo con i terzi escludendola. tanto che  nell'ultimo anno ho ridotto il mio lavoro per dedicarmi meglio a lei.  tanto non mi piaceva cmq. e dove si vive con 4 si vive anche con 3.
ma  ecco che inizia una dieta. 30 kg in 6 mesi. pillole comprate su  internet contro la fame piene di anoressizzanti, antidepressivi e  anfetamine.
poi cambia la monovolume con una coupè.
i convegni che  erano sporadici diventano continui.
e sopratutto il sesso diventa  esplosivo.
sarà strano, ma è stato proprio l'ultimo sintomo a  insospettirmi.
ad inizio dell'anno scorso mi metto a controllarla.
diciamo  che per competenze e lavoro non ho avuto difficoltà.
tracking gps  degli spostamenti. monitoring del cellulare. troiani e keylogger sui  computer di casa e ufficio. registrazioni ambientali.
e lo trovo. il  pezzo di merda. un collega. che vive dall'altra parte d'italia.  incontrato ad un convegno. fitti scambi di email e sms. prima amicali.  poi ammiccanti. ed infine espliciti.
la affronto. lei prima tentenna e  nega. po messa davanti alla mole di prove, ammette tutto. affermanto  che si è trattato di un gioco. di un invaghimento adolescenziale. ma  niente di sostanziale.
ed io prove di altro non ne avevo. sospetti.  timori. ma niente prove.
all'amore si stava sovrapponendo il dolore.  il rancore. la disprezzo per quello che stava facendo a me e alle nostre  bimbe.
lei mi chiese scusa. mi disse che non c'era stato niente. che  era tutto "virtuale". che avevamo dei problemi e che lei aveva trovato  questo sfogo.
io le ho voluto credere. me lo sono imposto.
abbiamo  ripreso un discorso forse interrotto per la lontananza.
ci siamo  riavvicinati come prima del matrimonio.
io ci ho creduto. davvero.
era  stato uno scivolone. forse un scossa che ci stava facendo bene.
e  decisi. non si costruisce ne si ricostruisce una relazione sulla  sfiducia.
io l'amavo. amavo la ns famiglia. adoravo le ns figlie.
via  il gps. antivirus sui pc e troiani cancellati. cell e ufficio  bonificato.
punto e accapo.
cavolo fino a 2 settimane fà ero  convinto di avere avuto ragione.
eravamo due sposini quando uscivamo  assieme.
una famiglia felice la domenica al parco con le bimbe.
amanti  ritrovati la notte a letto.
e poi...
il trasferimento.
dai  amore tu sei bravo. trasferisci le email da pc del vecchio ufficio al  nuovo.
ed io 400km al vecchio ufficio. backup. 400km al nuovo.  restore.
controllatina se tutto è apposto.
ed eccole li. le email  con quello.
cavole devo cancellarle. è storia vecchia.
ma le date.  cazzo le date.
dopo che lavevo scoperta.
dopo che mi aveva  giurato che era un gioco.
dopo che avevo deciso di crederle.
mentre  ricostruivamo la nostra coppia. la nostra famiglia.
nulla era  cambiato. nulla interrotto.
aveva continuato a scrivergli  dall'ufficio.
messaggi infuocati. pieni di passione. la stessa che  poi la sera metteva a letto con me.
sono impazzito. ho fatto le  valige e sono uscito di casa. ma lei era lontana. al lavoro. non potevo  lasciare le bimbe sole. mi sono calmato. l'ho aspettata. ho urlato. ho  imprecato. ho sputato. e poi l'ho ascoltata.
la storia è continuata.  sempre virtuale. sempre non consumata. non riusciva a smettere. era  attratta da costui. ma amava me. la nostra famiglia. la nostra vita. le  nostre bimbe.
ho controllato. e di nuovo nel baratro di log del cell,  controlli degli spostamenti, track delle email ed il quadro combacia.
forzatura  degli account del bastardo. ed ancora conferme.
in 1 anno non si  sono mai incontrati.
dovevano farlo in occasione di un convegno a  giugno.
ma lei all'ultimo momento non ci andò. me lo ricordo. disse  che era stanca allora.
oggi mi dice che non se la sentì. quanto la  storia stava diventando realizzabile. non se la sentì. e troncò sia il  virtuale che il potenziale reale.
perchè mi amava. perchè in quei  mesi mi aveva ritrovato. perchè aveva smesso le pillole e non si sentiva  più cosi' euforica e strana.
le prove mi dicono che è vero. la testa  mi dice che è vero.
la pancia mi dice di non crederle.
il cuore  mi dice che non fa differenza.
reale o virtuale mi ha tradito. io in  15 anni ho fatto sempre l'amore con lei. mnai sesso.
dopo la nascita  della prima bimba lei per un anno non ha potuto avere rapporti per dei  problemi. si è sempre offerta per pratiche alternative per non farmi  soffrire anche a me. non ho mai accettato. non c'era scopo. in 15 anni  ho fatto l'amore con mia moglie. il sesso è sempre stato un mero  strumento per esserle vicino. fine a se stesso; con lei è semplicemente  impensabile.
quindi virtuale o reale che cazzo di differenza fà.
ha  sognato. ha desiderato. ha scritto.
un altro.
mi ha tradito.
faceva  l'amore con me caricata dalle fantasie su di lui?
vorrei farmi una  doccia. che schifo.
ma lei dice che era matta. era in crisi. che farà  qualsiasi cosa per non perdermi.
ed io non mi fido. tutto quello che  esce da quella bocca mi sembrano menzogne.
ma io la amo.
continuo  a finire le sue frasi.
lei continua ad emozionarsi per cio che mi  emoziona.
e le bimbe sono sempre lì. enormi.
la famiglia non si  sfascia. non è pensabile. non è previsto nella mia realtà
ma mi  ritrovo qui. solo.
tra mezzora si sveglia la prima e deve andare a  scuola.
anche stanotte non ho toccato il letto.
mia moglie è  lontana.
il gps mi dice che non si è mossa da casa della madre dove  dorme in trasferta.
il log delle email e delle telefonate mi dice che  ha sentito solo la sorella e colleghi non sospetti.
il microfono mi  dice che lei sta russando.
non è vita questa.
.......ma con chi  sto parlando ?
vado a svegliare la bimba.
non deve fare tardi a  scuola.


----------



## apuano (11 Febbraio 2010)

brutta storia davvero amico mio.
Ci sono passato anche io precisamente due anni fa, proprio in questi mesi.
Mia moglie gestisce un attivita nel weekend, e sistematicamente nel weekend arrivava un tipo...eravamo diventati anche amici.
Poi vengo a scoprire che la mattina, quando io ero a lavoro gia alle cinque, si davano il buongiorno con gli sms.
Messa davanti alla realta dei fatti anche lei ha negato tutto, era solo un gioco per lei, e magari anche una mezza sbandata.
Sta di fatto che mi sono fidato, il tipo e' sparito dalla circolazione(nel senso che non viene piu all attivita), ed e' meglio che rimanga dall' altra parte della citta', perche LO SA che deve stare lontano dalla mia vista.
E ci sono stato male, mi sentivo veramente tradito,ma ci sono pasasto sopra, per non finire nella paranoia totale, e ce l'ho fatta.
Ma ti pensi che io non creda che il suo atteggiamente negli ultimi tempi sia dovuto a qualcosa che ce sotto????
certo che lo penso, ma me ne frego, non mi interessa piu'.
E e' proprio questo il problema:il fatto di non essere piu interessato e fregarmene di questa situazione mi fa pensare che il meccanismo dentro di me si sia rotto.....
Probabilmente sono arrivato al limite della sopportazione, e di rigetto non accetto piu di entrare nel mecacnismo della soferenza.
In poche parole:" se sta combinando qualcosa non me ne frega una mazza"
per questo sto arrivando a credere che sia tutto finito....
Solidarieta' a te


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Ohi che ll'e' un papiro?:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

"..._il gps mi dice che non si è mossa da casa della madre dove dorme in trasferta.
il log delle email e delle telefonate mi dice che ha sentito solo la sorella e colleghi non sospetti.
il microfono mi dice che lei sta russando_..."

A me dai l'idea di un folle. Senza offesa.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> diciamo  che per competenze e lavoro non ho avuto difficoltà.
> tracking gps  degli spostamenti. monitoring del cellulare. troiani e keylogger sui  computer di casa e ufficio. registrazioni ambientali.
> e lo trovo. il  pezzo di merda. un collega. che vive dall'altra parte d'italia.  incontrato ad un convegno. fitti scambi di email e sms. prima amicali.  poi ammiccanti. ed infine espliciti.
> la affronto. lei prima tentenna e  nega. po messa davanti alla mole di prove, ammette tutto. affermanto  che si è trattato di un gioco. di un invaghimento adolescenziale. ma  niente di sostanziale.
> ...



Il mio primo suggerimento, se davvero ciò che vuoi è continuare la tua vita con lei, è quello di non pedinarla, di non spiarla, di fingere che lei sia libera di fare ciò che vuole. Poi potremo parlare del resto, ma finchè sarai così ossessionato, non risolverai un bel nulla. E te lo dice uno che ha sofferto e fatto soffrire. Queste cose non portano mai a nulla di buono.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lungo thread ma ben scritto. Un uomo che sta a casa a curare le proprie figlie, non ci posso credere... bravo! Il tradimento, che dirti? Certo il dimagrimento, le pillole miracolose (che sicuramente qualche danno hanno fatto eh)... una donna in crisi. Leggo amore nelle tue parole, so che fa male ma terrei duro. E assolutamente basta pedinamenti virtuali o reali. Stalle vicino, vedrai che vincerai la battaglia.


----------



## Anna A (11 Febbraio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> "..._il gps mi dice che non si è mossa da casa della madre dove dorme in trasferta._
> _il log delle email e delle telefonate mi dice che ha sentito solo la sorella e colleghi non sospetti._
> _il microfono mi dice che lei sta russando_..."
> 
> A me dai l'idea di un folle. Senza offesa.


in diretta sul microfono
:scoreggia:


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Carissimo, so quali modi puoi usare per controllarla, li conosco molto bene ma smetti di farlo! Detta da me, è immorale controllarla se non fa nulla!
lei ha preso una sbandata forse molto dovuto da quelle pillole, hai scritto tu che con quelle si sentiva euforica. Dimmi cosa ha preso esattamente? Qualche psicofarmaco anche? Se si quale? Se ha preso psicofarmaci da persona che ci è passata sappi che probabilmente era un effetto collaterale e poi considera il dimagrimento, tu sei il suo amore e quindi scontato, ma le parole del tizio erano fuoco per una persona dimagrita.
Smetti di spiarla, ti farebbe del bene, ma allo stesso tempo scrivi una bella mail al tizio, dicendogli che se prova solo a contattare tua moglie un'altra voglia avrà di che pentirsene (tu sai come entrare in un computer, di certo sai che cosa usare anche per distruggere file importanti e fare in modo che non vengano più recuperati). Non colpire la persona, colpisci il suo lavoro!
Ovviamente devi dire a tua moglie che se ti mancasse ancora di rispetto tu farai le sue valigine e la butterai fuori di casa!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

_ad inizio dell'anno scorso mi metto a controllarla.
diciamo che per competenze e lavoro non ho avuto difficoltà.
tracking gps degli spostamenti. monitoring del cellulare. troiani e keylogger sui computer di casa e ufficio. registrazioni ambientali._

Guarda io non sono una di quelle persone che scomoda la privacy nei rapporti di coppia, pero' tu sei fuori di testa!
C'e' un limite e tu l'hai superato... sei uno stalker non un marito preoccupato!


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice, ammetto anche io che abbia esagerato, soprattutto adesso! Però poteva anche andare da un investigatore  che è anche peggio!
A mio avviso lei si è giocata la sua fiducia quando lui ha scoperto che le mail sono continuate, lei adesso si è giocata quel diritto alla privacy perchè ne ha abusato, è una cosa che prende del tempo, quando lui sarà calmo tutta la loro vita tornerà normale.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lettrice, ammetto anche io che abbia esagerato, soprattutto adesso! Però poteva anche andare da un investigatore  che è anche peggio!
> A mio avviso lei si è giocata la sua fiducia quando lui ha scoperto che le mail sono continuate,* lei adesso si è giocata quel diritto alla privacy* perchè ne ha abusato, è una cosa che prende del tempo, quando lui sarà calmo tutta la loro vita tornerà normale.


No, lei semmai si è giocata il diritto alla fiducia. Quindi se lui vuole, la può lasciare. Il diritto alla privacy non te lo puoi giocare, se non in situazioni assai più gravi in cui la tua libertà personale è limitata. Ma in quel caso è lo stato che decide, non un marito.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lettrice, ammetto anche io che abbia esagerato, soprattutto adesso! Però poteva anche andare da un investigatore  che è anche peggio!
> A mio avviso lei si è giocata la sua fiducia quando lui ha scoperto che le mail sono continuate, lei adesso si è giocata quel diritto alla privacy perchè ne ha abusato, è una cosa che prende del tempo, quando lui sarà calmo tutta la loro vita tornerà normale.



Per me il Big Brother ci sta dando alla testa.
Non hai fiducia in tua moglie bene lasciala... che senso ha passare la vita con una persona di cui non ti fidi


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga,
a volte entrano qui traditi cui il dolore ha congelato o modificato i sentimenti
da quello che scrivi trasuda invece un amore così profondo che commuove
credo che, se quel che emerge corrisponde a ciò che senti, questo amore meriti che tu gli dia un'altra chance
non solo il matrimonio, non solo i figli, non solo tua moglie che ti avrebbe tradito solo col pensiero e si sarebbe fermata davanti alla possibilità di concretizzare

ti direi di smettere di controllare
ma essendo passata per un tradimento subito, so che a volte si fanno cose che si sanno sbagliate, ma che in quel momento ci aiutano a non impazzire

allora ti dico
fai quello che senti per conseguire un obiettivo (estirparti il dolore dal cuore, riconquistare la fiducia, consolidare il vostro "noi") che è sempre giusto, ma nel tuo caso di più
non perdere di vista l'obiettivo anche nei momenti di massimo sconforto

la nottata passerà
il fatto che tua moglie abbia convertito la crisi dei 40 e l'effetto delle pillole (più l'insoddisfazione per la distanza e chissà cos'altro) in una relazione solo virtuale, per quanto intensa, dà, anche se sembra assurdo, la misura di quanto tu sia centrale per lei 

tu ce la puoi fare
VOI ce la potete fare


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Ha ragione Amoremio, accidenti se ha ragione. Paperoga, tua moglie non ti ha tradito, anzi quando poteva farlo non è andata! Tu e la tua famiglia siete importantissimi per lei ed è da questo che devi inziare per riavere fiducia.
Come amoremio ti ha detto, si dovresti smettere di controllarla, ma è anche vero che tu devi fare di tutto per trovare pace e fiducia in lei, e tutto quello che fai lecito o no che sia se ti fa bene è un bene.

Moldimodi, lo stato non vale un cavolo, non è arbitro supremo delle nostre vite, è solo una istituzione che ha molto valore, ma non suprema. L'uomo è al centro di tutto, lo stato in questo non ha nessun valore. Questo uomo sta male, tu gli hai detto che ha come libertà quella di lasciarla, secondo me è pari alla libertà di prenderlo in quel posto quando ti hanno legato, non è una libertà avere solo una scelta, è una strada obbligata. Se  lo stato distrugge il libero arbitrio che Dio ci ha dato allora mi spiace lo stato è da distruggere in toto.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Sai che ti dico? controllarla fa solo male a te, ora.
Le persone che non hanno i mezzi e le competenze tuoi, alla fine cercano di trovare la fiducia nei comportamenti dell'altro, lo mettono alla prova, gli fanno capire che deve dimostrare coi fatti, di ogni giorno, non con prove tangibili come tabulati, ma con prove di sentimento, sensazioni, emozioni, rispetto, magari anche con un anno di aspettativa in attesa del trasferimento. E' la responsabilità del traditore dimostrare. Non del tradito. In questa fase dovresti stare in poltrona a guardare, cercando di leccare le tue ferite e cercando di capire se puoi fidarti di lei, ancora. 
Che ti ami, lo credo sul serio. Ma forse ora non è più sufficiente. 
Dalle modo di dimostrarti che ti puoi fidare ancora.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> ciao.
> sono appassionato di forum e discussioni, ma mai avrei pensato  di dire dei fatti miei su uno di essi.
> ma se non parlo con qualcuno  finisco in una camera imbottita perche' a furia di parlare con me stesso  ho iniziato a rispondermi.
> ho passato da poco la quarantina. sono  sposato con una coetanea da oltre 10 anni e ho due meravigliose bimbe.
> ...


mi sembrate due protagonisti di un film di 007
lei grassa perde 30 chili con pillole comprate su internet piene di anfetamine( alla fine sarà drogata...non starà per niente bene) e poi scappa per mezza italia su una coupè... tu che ti fornisci di strumenti di spionaggio.....che ti permettono di sapere anche quando russa......

mamma mia ma non la spierai anche quando va al bagno...
onestamente mi sembra che abbiate bisogno di un break forse di una cura disintossicante ...lei dalla droga...tu dall'ossessione di tenere questa donna sotto controllo


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lungo thread ma ben scritto. Un uomo che sta a casa a curare le proprie figlie, non ci posso credere... bravo! Il tradimento, che dirti? Certo il dimagrimento, le pillole miracolose (che sicuramente qualche danno hanno fatto eh)... una donna in crisi. Leggo amore nelle tue parole, so che fa male ma terrei duro. E assolutamente basta pedinamenti virtuali o reali. Stalle vicino, vedrai che vincerai la battaglia.


non ci posso credere nemmeno io..


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *mi sembrate due protagonisti di un film di 007
> lei grassa perde 30 chili con pillole comprate su internet piene di anfetamine( alla fine sarà drogata...non starà per niente bene) e poi scappa per mezza italia su una coupè... tu che ti fornisci di strumenti di spionaggio.....che ti permette di sapere anche quando russa......*
> 
> mamma mia ma non la spierai anche quando va al bagno...
> onestamente mi sembra che abbiate bisogno di un break forse di una cura disintossicante ...lei dalla droga...tu dall'ossessione di tenere questa donna sotto controllo


Sto male!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi sembrate due protagonisti di un film di 007
> *lei grassa perde 30 chili con pillole comprate su internet piene di anfetamine( alla fine sarà drogata...non starà per niente bene) e poi scappa per mezza italia su una coupè... tu che ti fornisci di strumenti di spionaggio.....che ti permettono di sapere anche quando russa*......
> 
> mamma mia ma non la spierai anche quando va al bagno...
> onestamente mi sembra che abbiate bisogno di un break forse di una cura disintossicante ...lei dalla droga...tu dall'ossessione di tenere questa donna sotto controllo


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Vi scandalizza più il fatto che lui l'abbia pedinata e controllata su tutta la linea che non che lei metta a repentaglio tutta la sua famiglia per togliersi qualche sfizietto col tipo? 

Cioè, va bene la relazione extraconiugale (dicono sempre tutti che è solo platonica...) quando a casa hai marito e bambine piccole, ma non ti azzardare a monitorare tale attività?

Boh.

Mi inquieta questo considerare il tradimento come _inevitabilità_.


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Mi inquieta questo considerare il tradimento come _inevitabilità_.


A me inquita che la grandissima libertà dopo di azione è lasciare e pigliarlo in quel posto! Sai che libertà!!! Io ho scoperto il tradimento spiando, quasi tutti lo anno scoperto facendo cose non proprio belle, ma di certo è molto meno bello quello che hanno fatto i traditori!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Vi scandalizza più il fatto che lui l'abbia pedinata e controllata su tutta la linea che non che lei metta a repentaglio tutta la sua famiglia per togliersi qualche sfizietto col tipo?
> 
> *Cioè, va bene la relazione extraconiugale (dicono sempre tutti che è solo platonica...) quando a casa hai marito e bambine piccole, ma non ti azzardare a monitorare tale attività?*
> 
> ...


nessuno ha detto questo.trovo inquietante il comportamento di entrambi


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me inquita che la grandissima libertà dopo di azione è lasciare e pigliarlo in quel posto! Sai che libertà!!! Io ho scoperto il tradimento spiando, quasi tutti lo anno scoperto facendo cose non proprio belle, ma di certo è molto meno bello quello che hanno fatto i traditori!


Idem. Perchè gli ho strappato di mano il telefonino con tempismo perfetto e ho controllato un estratto conto, sennò quello era ancora lì che giurava il falso sulla testa della figlia.



dererumnatura ha detto:


> nessuno ha detto questo.trovo inquietante il comportamento di entrambi


Dalle risposte mi sembra che sia più sotto giudizio il comportamento del marito che non quello della moglie...


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

E' inquietante una persona che porta un'altra a questo! Menzogne, ed altro i un rapporto di coppia? ma siamo scemi? Quella donna voleva sentirsi piacente e giovane quando perchè dimagrita come una qualsiasi stronzetta che fa una dieta, ma possibile che una dieta possa cambiare così tanto una donna? Una donna che per questo o come in un altro caso di una ragazza che mi disse che era cambiata per l'università è da rinchiudere direttamente in manicomio!!!


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Idem. Perchè gli ho strappato di mano il telefonino con tempismo perfetto e ho controllato un estratto conto, sennò quello era ancora lì che giurava il falso sulla testa della figlia.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalle risposte mi sembra che sia più sotto giudizio il comportamento del marito che non quello della moglie...


Giurava sulla testa della figlia???? Taglia la testa a lui!


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' inquietante una persona che porta un'altra a questo! Menzogne, ed altro i un rapporto di coppia? ma siamo scemi? Quella donna voleva sentirsi piacente e giovane quando perchè dimagrita come una qualsiasi stronzetta che fa una dieta, ma possibile che una dieta possa cambiare così tanto una donna? Una donna che per questo o come in un altro caso di una ragazza che mi disse che era cambiata per l'università è da rinchiudere direttamente in manicomio!!!



Pure mia moglie mi ha tradito mentre per la prima volta nella vita si era messa dieta... calano i chili, aumenta la stronzaggine deduco...


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giurava sulla testa della figlia???? Taglia la testa a lui!


Sarebbe come evirarlo, visto che è una gran testa di ......


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Vi scandalizza più il fatto che lui l'abbia pedinata e controllata su tutta la linea che non che lei metta a repentaglio tutta la sua famiglia per togliersi qualche sfizietto col tipo?
> 
> Cioè, va bene la relazione extraconiugale (dicono sempre tutti che è solo platonica...) quando a casa hai marito e bambine piccole, ma non ti azzardare a monitorare tale attività?
> 
> ...



Sbagliare e' un conto essere il protagonista di The Truman show e' altra cosa... Non giustifico lei ... ma lui che pensandosi dalla parte del giusto si permette di monitorare 24x7 la moglie, non appare molto migliore


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie mi ha tradito mentre per la prima volta nella vita si era messa dieta... calano i chili, aumenta la stronzaggine deduco...


Aumenta semplicemente l'autostima e la voglia di farsi guardare.

Sapessi quanti potenziali traditori ci sono, intrappolati nel disagio della propria ciccia... (mentre lo scrivo faccio un po' di autocritica e ci rimugino sopra... :rotfl


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie mi ha tradito mentre per la prima volta nella vita si era messa dieta... calano i chili, aumenta la stronzaggine deduco...


Ma la tua stronzaggine allora da cosa deriva?

Veramente ma queste cazzatine maschiliste da leone marino ferito nell'orgoglio proprio non riuscite ad evitarle eh


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbagliare e' un conto essere il protagonista di The Truman show e' altra cosa... Non giustifico lei ... ma lui che pensandosi dalla parte del giusto si permette di monitorare 24x7 la moglie, non appare molto migliore


Ma più che dalla parte del giusto.... uno avrà il diritto di conoscere la verità?
Perchè si deve subire un inganno quando la tecnologia ci può aiutare a smascherarlo?

Certo... Poi se scopri qualcosa prendi una posizione e decidi. 

Ma perchè uno per tutelare il diritto all'altrui privacy deve farsi prendere per i fondelli così?

Lui ha evidentemente le competenze per addentrarsi in controlli più sofisticati.
Lo avrei fatto anche io se ne fossi stata capace.


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la tua stronzaggine allora da cosa deriva?
> 
> Veramente ma queste cazzatine maschiliste da leone marino ferito nell'orgoglio proprio non riuscite ad evitarle eh


La lingua maldicente è indizio di mente malvagia.  lo dice lui, e' la sua firma eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Infatti Kid tu non fai testo...


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la tua stronzaggine allora da cosa deriva?
> 
> Veramente ma queste cazzatine maschiliste da leone marino ferito nell'orgoglio proprio non riuscite ad evitarle eh


Cara, prima di darmi del maschilista, prova a chiedermelo. Chi ti ha dett oche il mio non fosse un discorso in generale?

E' chiaro che parlavo del recupero dell'autostima delle persone. TUTTE.

Per la mia stronzaggine ho già pagato, grazie.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Infatti Kid tu non fai testo...



Avete mangiato pompelmi a pranzo?


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, prima di darmi del maschilista, prova a chiedermelo. Chi ti ha dett oche il mio non fosse un discorso in generale?
> 
> E' chiaro che parlavo del recupero dell'autostima delle persone. TUTTE.
> 
> Per la mia stronzaggine ho già pagato, grazie.



... che fine ha fatto la tua firma .


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Avete mangiato pompelmi a pranzo?


Dai, c'era la faccina. 
Però consenti ad una moglie tradita che era sempre stata fedele, di essere un po' più incacchiata di un marito tradito che era stato precedentemente traditore?


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che fine ha fatto la tua firma .



E' sparita da sola, giuro!


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Dai, c'era la faccina.
> Però consenti ad una moglie tradita che era sempre stata fedele, di essere un po' più incacchiata di un marito tradito che era stato precedentemente traditore?



Certo, mi rendo conto di avere grosse responsabilità per il suo tradimento.

Però non potrà mai essere giustificato al 100%.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me *inquita *che la grandissima libertà dopo di azione è lasciare e pigliarlo in quel posto! Sai che libertà!!! Io ho scoperto il tradimento spiando, quasi tutti lo *anno* scoperto facendo cose non proprio belle, ma di certo è molto meno bello quello che hanno fatto i traditori!


 
sintomi inequivochi del contagio leggo in te :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Continuamo a dire che il tradimento è uno sbaglio! Uno singolare lo è, già due volte sono una scelta. Uno sbaglio è tradire dopo aver bevuto ed avere conosciuto una persona interessante e senza pensarci tanto si finisce a letto, il solo mettersi daccordo per incontrarsi è una scelta razionalemente fatta!
Chi tradisce mettendo su un teatrino non ha fatto uno sbaglio, sapeva benissimo quello che faceva e sapeva benissimo di fare male, chi usa tutte le sue capacità per scoprire molto spesso è ferito dentro e cerca di avere una prova del non tradimento, ma quando c'è il dubbio di tale molto spesso è anche vero.
Si può perdonare un traditore, ma mai dire che ha solo sbagliato! Chi è stato tradito ed ha tradito ha ben chiaro quello che sto dicendo!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, mi rendo conto di avere grosse responsabilità per il suo tradimento.
> 
> Però non potrà mai essere giustificato al 100%.


Nessuno giustifica al 100% però ti assicuro che, tra i tanti, uno dei motivi per cui non potrei più tornare col mio ex marito è che non sarei più in grado di essergli fedele...


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sintomi inequivochi del contagio leggo in te :mrgreen:


e' vero, ma è anche vero che ho la tastiera in posizione eccentrica da me!!!! Adesso invece è sulle ginocchia, mia posizione preferita per scrivere!


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Nessuno giustifica al 100% però ti assicuro che, tra i tanti, uno dei motivi per cui non potrei più tornare col mio ex marito è che non sarei più in grado di essergli fedele...


In effetti, se capita la possibilità di tradire che prima ci ha traditi lo si fa senza alcun problema!


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si può perdonare un traditore, ma mai dire che ha solo sbagliato! Chi è stato tradito ed ha tradito ha ben chiaro quello che sto dicendo!


Infatti il mio essere stato l'una e l'altra campana mi aiuta molto in questo.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti, se capita la possibilità di tradire che prima ci ha traditi lo si fa senza alcun problema!


E' pericoloso questo circolo vizioso.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> e' vero, ma è anche vero che ho la tastiera in posizione eccentrica da me!!!! Adesso invece è sulle ginocchia, mia posizione preferita per scrivere!


son contenta che tu possa ancora far regredire il male

alcuni, invece, li stiamo perdendo:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti, se capita la possibilità di tradire che prima ci ha traditi lo si fa senza alcun problema!


Ma quando mai... Poi che il concetto di fedeltà possa diventare relativo è un'altra questione.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ma più che dalla parte del giusto.... uno avrà il diritto di conoscere la verità?
> Perchè si deve subire un inganno quando la tecnologia ci può aiutare a smascherarlo?
> 
> Certo... Poi se scopri qualcosa prendi una posizione e decidi.
> ...


sposare una persona non vuol dire avere il diritto di conoscere ogni suo spostamento o di monitorare quando e se va a dormire.
Se non ha più fiducia deve affrontare il problema con lei....chiedere spiegazioni....parlarne.A cosa serve vivere come un investigatore privato ( per altro non essendolo e quindi lui sta agendo ILLEGALMENTE)!

Lei sbaglia a tradire la sua fiducia...ma non pensi che se lui ha queste manie di controllo magari la coppia è scoppiata per colpa di entrambi??


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuamo a dire che il tradimento è uno sbaglio! Uno singolare lo è, già due volte sono una scelta. Uno sbaglio è tradire dopo aver bevuto ed avere conosciuto una persona interessante e senza pensarci tanto si finisce a letto, il solo mettersi daccordo per incontrarsi è una scelta razionalemente fatta!


Devi programmare, contattare, occultare, fare attenzione a non prendere il calzino bucato...
Uh, ce n'è di preparazione, eccome!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti il mio essere stato l'una e l'altra campana mi aiuta molto in questo.


Pensa che tu nel tuo sapere sai essere un ponte tra le due parti! Sai cosa significa magari soffrire per aver tradito ma anche soffrire per essere stati traditi. Anche se non è una condizione piacevole usa questa tua sapienza!


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che tu nel tuo sapere sai essere un ponte tra le due parti! Sai cosa significa magari soffrire per aver tradito ma anche soffrire per essere stati traditi. Anche se non è una condizione piacevole usa questa tua sapienza!



Si, ho fatto (passatemi il gergo RPGistico) un avanzamento di livello. Capisco i traditi e i traditori... che bella cosa. Laureato in corna. :mrgreen:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sposare una persona non vuol dire avere il diritto di conoscere ogni suo spostamento o di monitorare quando e se va a dormire.
> Se non ha più fiducia deve affrontare il problema con lei....chiedere spiegazioni....parlarne.A cosa serve vivere come un investigatore privato ( per altro non essendolo e quindi lui sta agendo ILLEGALMENTE)!
> 
> Lei sbaglia a tradire la sua fiducia...ma non pensi che se lui ha queste manie di controllo magari la coppia è scoppiata per colpa di entrambi??


Ma spesso le "_manie di controllo_" vengono fuori dopo.
Nascono come risposta ad atteggiamenti strani, comportamenti sospetti.
Il mio ex marito lasciava sempre il telefonino in giro per casa, incustodito, ben visibile.
E mai una volta mi sono permessa di sbirciare.
Quando ha cominciato a portarselo dietro in bagno, a mezzanotte... Qualche dubbio, se permetti, mi è venuto.

Se si ha a che fare con persone disoneste, che non confesserebbero mai neanche sotto tortura, l'evidenza... cosa dovremmo fare?


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, ho fatto (passatemi il gergo RPGistico) un avanzamento di livello. Capisco i traditi e i traditori... che bella cosa. Laureato in corna. :mrgreen:


Non ti invidio, io preferisco la mia laurea in Ingegneria!!!



Amoremio ha detto:


> son contenta che tu possa ancora far regredire il male
> 
> alcuni, invece, li stiamo perdendo:mrgreen:


Defribrilla l'Italiano!!! Nooooo lo abbiamo perso!!!! Ora del decesso 13.10 11 Febbraio 2010 :rotfl:
Comunque la causa di tutto questo caos a scrivere sono le pompe...pompe rotative!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ma spesso le "_manie di controllo_" vengono fuori dopo.
> Nascono come risposta ad atteggiamenti strani, comportamenti sospetti.
> Il mio ex marito lasciava sempre il telefonino in giro per casa, incustodito, ben visibile.
> E mai una volta mi sono permessa di sbirciare.
> ...



qui non si tratta di cedere una volta alla tentazione di sbirciare il cellulare ma di comprare tutto l'armamentario necessario per sentire anche quante volte tira l'acqua quando va in bagno....


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, ho fatto (passatemi il gergo RPGistico) un avanzamento di livello.


Io ho ottenuto un bonus in forza, destrezza, costituzione, armatura ed astuzia.
A qualcosa è servito.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie mi ha tradito mentre per la prima volta nella vita si era messa dieta... calano i chili, aumenta la stronzaggine deduco...


 Oppure, così, per entrare un pò nella psicologia di una donna, non per giustificare, ci si mette a dieta per sembrare più belle, perchè non ci si piace. Si cercano conferme, nello specchio e nella bilancia, ma anche negli occhi di chi ci guarda... e arriva uno stronzetto qualunque, che non dovrebbe confermarci niente, ma ne abbiamo bisogno e ci prendiamo quelle conferme.
non è bello, ma non è stronzaggine. E' debolezza.


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Se si ha a che fare con persone disoneste, che non confesserebbero mai neanche sotto tortura, l'evidenza... cosa dovremmo fare?


Allora, visto che lui era uomo, gli strizzavi i testicoli per bene per farlo confessare!!!! :mrgreen: Tu hai qualche idea per le donne???


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Io ho ottenuto un bonus in forza, destrezza, costituzione, armatura ed astuzia.
> A qualcosa è servito.



Io ora tiro due dadi da venti per le prove di "conoscenza".

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Io ho ottenuto un bonus in forza, destrezza, costituzione, armatura ed astuzia.
> A qualcosa è servito.


Anxche io!!! Ma sto avanzamento di livello mi fa bruciare il sedere


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Oppure, così, per entrare un pò nella psicologia di una donna, non per giustificare, ci si mette a dieta per sembrare più belle, perchè non ci si piace. Si cercano conferme, nello specchio e nella bilancia, ma anche negli occhi di chi ci guarda... e arriva uno stronzetto qualunque, che non dovrebbe confermarci niente, ma ne abbiamo bisogno e ci prendiamo quelle conferme.
> non è bello, ma non è stronzaggine. E' debolezza.



Ti quoto, come sempre. Questo era il senso.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, prima di darmi del maschilista, prova a chiedermelo. Chi ti ha dett oche il mio non fosse un discorso in generale?
> 
> E' chiaro che parlavo del recupero dell'autostima delle persone. TUTTE.
> 
> Per la mia stronzaggine ho già pagato, grazie.


Non mi chiamare cara... e no, non e' chiaro... se uno scrive "diminuiscono i chili e aumenta la stronzaggine" riferito alle donne io lo prendo per quello che e' un'affermazione maschilista e guarda non e' la tua prima uscita infelice


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi chiamare cara... e no, non e' chiaro... se uno scrive "diminuiscono i chili e aumenta la stronzaggine" riferito alle donne io lo prendo per quello che e' un'affermazione maschilista e guarda non e' la tua prima uscita infelice



Hai sbagliato persona, mi dispiace.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Oppure, così, per entrare un pò nella psicologia di una donna, non per giustificare, ci si mette a dieta per sembrare più belle, perchè non ci si piace. Si cercano conferme, nello specchio e nella bilancia, ma anche negli occhi di chi ci guarda... e arriva uno stronzetto qualunque, che non dovrebbe confermarci niente, ma ne abbiamo bisogno e ci prendiamo quelle conferme.
> non è bello, ma non è stronzaggine. E' debolezza.



Ecco psicologia del burqa occidentale... le donne che si guardano con gli occhi degli uomini.
Aborro


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi chiamare cara... e no, non e' chiaro... se uno scrive "diminuiscono i chili e aumenta la stronzaggine" riferito alle donne io lo prendo per quello che e' un'affermazione maschilista e guarda non e' la tua prima uscita infelice


Sarà maschilistica, ma il discorso tirato su da Grande lo hanno  detto a me molte ragazze! SAlla pari, la mia ex è dimagrita e mi ha tradito, io ero dimagrito con lei e non l'ho tradita! Cavoli, se basta dimagrire per tradire allora noi uomini abbiamo la soluzione alle corna....uomini preparate piattini succulenti!!!!!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> qui non si tratta di cedere una volta alla tentazione di sbirciare il cellulare ma di comprare tutto l'armamentario necessario per sentire anche quante volte tira l'acqua quando va in bagno....


Però torniamo al discorso delle competenze specifiche.
A me è bastato poco, perchè di certo non avevo a che fare con un Genio dell'Inganno.
Ma se fosse stato più furbo, ed io avessi avuto modo di crackargli le password ed infiltrarmi nelle sue e-mail, lo avrei fatto.

Non è questione di possesso e controllo... Hai idea di quanto sia logorante sapere, senza avere le prove?
Il mio ex marito aveva fatto il giro delle sette chiese per dire a tutti i parenti che ero io quella matta, malata, in depressione post-parto.
E, se non avessi trovato le prove, sarei rimasta per tutti la nevrotica in depressione post-parto.
Chissenefrega della sua privacy, scusate, eh?

Trombi, nascondi, ed io ti devo lavare pure lo slip post-coito adulterino? (sì lo so, immagine grottesca, ma provate ad immedesimarvi nella situazione)


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco psicologia del burqa occidentale... le donne che si guardano con gli occhi degli uomini.
> Aborro


Però è ANCHE così. Ma credo valga per tutti gli esseri umani. Basta vedere come ci trasformiamo quando siamo innamorati.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, visto che lui era uomo, gli strizzavi i testicoli per bene per farlo confessare!!!! :mrgreen: Tu hai qualche idea per le donne???


Non so. Se a me avesse tolto la playstation sarei crollata. :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Però torniamo al discorso delle competenze specifiche.
> A me è bastato poco, perchè di certo non avevo a che fare con un Genio dell'Inganno.
> Ma se fosse stato più furbo, ed io avessi avuto modo di crackargli le password ed infiltrarmi nelle sue e-mail, lo avrei fatto.
> 
> ...



bastardo...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto, come sempre. Questo era il senso.


 e hai pensato che l'autostima di lei era scesa vertiginosamente perchè tradita si sentiva inadeguata, non amata da te, sentiva di non piacerti abbastanza?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco psicologia del burqa occidentale... le donne che si guardano con gli occhi degli uomini.
> Aborro


 aborri, ma condividi che esiste?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarà maschilistica, ma il discorso tirato su da Grande lo hanno detto a me molte ragazze! SAlla pari, la mia ex è dimagrita e mi ha tradito, io ero dimagrito con lei e non l'ho tradita! Cavoli, se basta dimagrire per tradire allora noi uomini abbiamo la soluzione alle corna....uomini preparate piattini succulenti!!!!!


hai capito tutto..... :sonar:

<ironico   ndr>


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e hai pensato che l'autostima di lei era scesa vertiginosamente perchè tradita si sentiva inadeguata, non amata da te, sentiva di non piacerti abbastanza?


 D'altronde il tradimento è prima di tutto un colpo inferto al proprio orgoglio.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Però torniamo al discorso delle competenze specifiche.
> A me è bastato poco, perchè di certo non avevo a che fare con un Genio dell'Inganno.
> Ma se fosse stato più furbo, ed io avessi avuto modo di crackargli le password ed infiltrarmi nelle sue e-mail, lo avrei fatto.
> 
> ...


 sicuramente, tutto giusto, ma una volta scoperta la cosa, una volta capito che c'è un problema, affrontantolo col traditore... non si può continuare. non per il traditore, ma per la salute del tradito... che senso ha spiare ancora? lui sa. Ora deve capire se può fidarsi ancora e se lo vuole. Ma può capirlo solo lui, le cimici non sono la risposta.


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Trombi, nascondi, ed io ti devo lavare pure lo slip post-coito adulterino? (sì lo so, immagine grottesca, ma provate ad immedesimarvi nella situazione)


L'immagine mi fa alquanto schifo come idea! Ma sinceramente se fossi in te avrei bruciato  lo lo slip ed il marito!
Ovviamente chi ha i dubbi di un tyradimento viene puntualmente tacciato di essere malato, pazzo e chi più ne ha più ne metta, quando si arriva a questi casi allora il tradimento è certo!!!!

Le prove vanno trovate a tutti i costi usando tutte le proprie capacità! Controllo delle mail, controllo delle telefonate e così via. C'è chi ha come unica capaictà la parola, c'è chi è uno 007 nascosto! C'è anche chi è scemo e non capisce nulla!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Però è ANCHE così. Ma credo valga per tutti gli esseri umani. Basta vedere come ci trasformiamo quando siamo innamorati.


Secondo me vale un po' per tutti.
La differenza forse sta nel numero di occhi di cui hai "bisogno" per avere qualche conferma...


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti il mio essere stato l'una e l'altra campana mi aiuta molto in questo.


Ti posso dire una mia impressione?  ... te la dico lo stesso.

Tu soffri piu' per il tradimento ricevuto, che per quello fatto ... la sorpresa che tua moglie si sia permessa di tradirti, ti brucia, ti uccide ogni giorno di piu' ... eppure chi meglio di te la puo' capire ... ti sei capito e perdonato. perche' non fai lo stesso con tua moglie? ... stai diventato "acido", ti trovo molto cambiato nel tempo sai Kid ... la vita e' sempre piena di soprese, chi la fa, se la deve aspettare a volte, i/le traditori/trici non ci pensano mai a questo.

Pensare che la vita e' cosi breve, non sprecarla (sia tu che tua moglie) nel rancore ... azzerate il passato, ed iniziate daccapo.

Ciao.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

caro paperoga

anche se ora ti potrebbe sembrare che la discussione sia degenerata ed abbia perso di vista il tuo dolore
sappi che non è così
e che il tuo dolore molti di noi l'hanno provato e lo tengono ben presente
accapigliarsi e cazzeggiare è, anch'esso, un modo per aiutarti a spingere la tua notte più in là
forse è presto perchè tu te ne renda conto, ma è così

un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e hai pensato che l'autostima di lei era scesa vertiginosamente perchè tradita si sentiva inadeguata, non amata da te, sentiva di non piacerti abbastanza?



Certo.


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Paperoga, ha ragione amoremio, come sempre, tenta di fare del bene per te e per la tua famiglia, anche io come te ho perso un genitore da piccolo ed in maniera alquanto violenta, capisco bene cosa significhi per te tutto! Sappi che tu non hai nulla da incolparti, anzi, dovresti dire alla tua moglie che quando era euforica poteva benissimo parlare con te delle sue sensazioni, perchè quelle pillole sono in effetti droghe! Tu hai una moglie drogata in casa con te e questa è una possibile sua scusante.
Seconda cosa, dille di vendere la macchina e pigliarsi una monovolume, che si facesse fottere il coupè di chi rincorre la giovinezza che non ha!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sicuramente, tutto giusto, ma una volta scoperta la cosa, una volta capito che c'è un problema, affrontantolo col traditore... non si può continuare. non per il traditore, ma per la salute del tradito... che senso ha spiare ancora? lui sa. Ora deve capire se può fidarsi ancora e se lo vuole. Ma può capirlo solo lui, le cimici non sono la risposta.


Immagina di avere di fronte un muro di gomma.
Uno che spergiura su tutto e tutti che non è vero, che non ha nessuna amante.
Ma tu lo *sai*, lo *senti*.
Però non hai le prove.
Come fai a rassegnarti? A smettere di cercare?
Credimi, è devastante.
In più... quella sensazione di essere presa per il c*** proprio non ti va giù.
Certo, in questo caso, lui ora sa.
Ma anche io ho avuto bisogno di beccarlo una seconda volta per capire che era giunto il momento di chiudere definitivamente, che anche il perdono costato tanto sacrificio e rospi ingoiati, era stato buttato al vento.
Ma le prove servono, eccome.
Altrimenti sarai per sempre tormentato dai dubbi, sia in un senso che nell'altro.



Daniele ha detto:


> L'immagine mi fa alquanto schifo come idea! Ma sinceramente se fossi in te avrei bruciato lo lo slip ed il marito!


Però non glieli stiravo mai. Vale come attenuante?:carneval:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> caro paperoga
> 
> anche se ora ti potrebbe sembrare che la discussione sia degenerata ed abbia perso di vista il tuo dolore
> sappi che non è così
> ...


E spero che si percepisca da ciò che scriviamo, anche se mettiamo faccine come questa: :carneval:
Servono soprattutto a noi per illuderci che "Va tutto bene, è tutto passato".


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti posso dire una mia impressione?  ... te la dico lo stesso.
> 
> Tu soffri piu' per il tradimento ricevuto, che per quello fatto ... la sorpresa che tua moglie si sia permessa di tradirti, ti brucia, ti uccide ogni giorno di piu' ... eppure chi meglio di te la puo' capire ... ti sei capito e perdonato. perche' non fai lo stesso con tua moglie? ... stai diventato "acido", ti trovo molto cambiato nel tempo sai Kid ... la vita e' sempre piena di soprese, chi la fa, se la deve aspettare a volte, i/le traditori/trici non ci pensano mai a questo.
> 
> ...



Cara Marì (ti posso chiamare cara?), la tua è un'analisi ch condivido, ma solo in parte.

Si mi sono inacidito è vero, ma è anche vero che dopo il mio errore ho fatto davvero di tutto per recuperare, per farle capire che ero pentito. Insomma, ti sembrerà sicuramente presuntuosa come affermazione e forse lo è davvero, però non me lo meritavo. Sono molto diverso da mia moglie e purtroppo, se proprio devo darmi una colpa, da lei questo potevo davvero aspettarmelo, perchè è cinica, è forse l'unica cosa che non sopporto di lei.

Ho azzerato il passato, davvero. Però non posso ignorare le macerie del nostro passato. La storia si fonda su quelle in fondo. E dove prima c'era un bel prato fiorito, ora ci sono solo macerie. Colpa mia? Forse si.


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Marì (ti posso chiamare cara?), la tua è un'analisi ch condivido, ma solo in parte.
> 
> Si mi sono inacidito è vero, ma è anche vero che dopo il mio errore ho fatto davvero di tutto per recuperare, per farle capire che ero pentito. Insomma, ti sembrerà sicuramente presuntuosa come affermazione e forse lo è davvero, però non me lo meritavo. Sono molto diverso da mia moglie e purtroppo, se proprio devo darmi una colpa, da lei questo potevo davvero aspettarmelo, perchè è cinica, è forse l'unica cosa che non sopporto di lei.
> 
> Ho azzerato il passato, davvero. Però non posso ignorare le macerie del nostro passato. La storia si fonda su quelle in fondo. E dove prima c'era un bel prato fiorito, ora ci sono solo macerie. Colpa mia? Forse si.



Volere e Potere ricorda, pero' lo dovete volerlo entrambi, dovete remare nella stessa direzione  ... altrimenti la barca gira soltanto intorno a se stessa e non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Volere e Potere ricorda, pero' lo dovete volerlo entrambi, dovete remare nella stessa direzione  ... altrimenti la barca gira soltanto intorno a se stessa e non va da nessuna parte.





Porta pazienza per la mia acidità.... ero un pezzo di pane, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aborri, ma condividi che esiste?



Si e la vorrei abolire dalla faccia della terra.

Cose tipo "ha perso chili quindi mi ha tradito" si leggono sempre riferite a una donna... come se le ragioni fossero puramente estetiche.

C'e' poco da stupirsi se poi le 50enni si distruggono con la chirurgia plastica.

Orrore!


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice, me lo disse anche la mia ex  che voleva dimostrare di poter interessare a qualcun altro così dimagrita. Non è delle donne questo atteggiamento, è tipico delle stronze.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e la vorrei abolire dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> Cose tipo "ha perso chili quindi mi ha tradito" si leggono sempre riferite a una donna... come se le ragioni fossero puramente estetiche.
> 
> ...


Ho capito quello che vuoi dire... e hai ragione.
Ma ti sembra che gli uomini subiscano le stesse pressioni di natura estetica che subiamo noi donne?
L'autostima delle donne passa, e mi scoccia molto ammetterlo, in buona parte per come si vedono allo specchio.
E' la solita inutile generalizzazione... ma non si può negare l'evidenza.
Se tu riesci ad amarti e piacerti allo stesso modo sia con un fisico perfetto che con trenta chili in più, hai tutta la mia invidia.
Io non ci riesco.
Posso avere consapevolezza di tanti altri miei valori... la lealtà, la simpatia... Ma già con qualche chilo in più mi sento un cesso.

Scusate, mi sa che stiamo andando OT.

Se aprite un treddino, mi aggrego.


----------



## paperoga (11 Febbraio 2010)

...postato per errore...

il wall of text è più avanti.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> dalla parte dove sto mi sento tutto tranne che nel giusto o nel posto giusto.
> ho molti dubbi e domande, ma una certezza.
> farei immediatamente a scambio di posizioni.


Ora ti diranno che anche il traditore soffre, che si logora nel senso di colpa, che vive malissimo, ecc ecc ecc...
Mai però che tanta angoscia interessi anche gli organi riproduttivi.

(sì, lo so, mi sono pettinata con la tarantola, oggi...)


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ora ti diranno che anche il traditore soffre, che si logora nel senso di colpa, che vive malissimo, ecc ecc ecc...
> Mai però che tanta angoscia interessi anche gli organi riproduttivi.
> 
> (sì, lo so, mi sono pettinata con la tarantola, oggi...)



Non come un tradito ma soffre... fidati. I mesi più brutti della mia vita... ma non potevo farne a meno.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> ma non potevo farne a meno.


Di tradire? Perchè?


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non come un tradito ma soffre... fidati. I mesi più brutti della mia vita... ma non potevo farne a meno.


Facciamo una via di mezzo ... a Napoli si dice: Chiagne e fotte


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> .......
> (sì, lo so, mi sono pettinata con la tarantola, oggi...)


passa, và!:mexican:


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Di tradire? Perchè?



Perchè non riuscivo a resistere... era davvero un'esigenza. E bada bene che il sesso per me non era fondamentale... andava bene quello con mia moglie. Erano i sentimenti che mi affascinavano. Squallido lo so, ma io l'ho vissuta così.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facciamo una via di mezzo ... a Napoli si dice: Chiagne e fotte



Può essere...


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non come un tradito ma soffre... fidati. I mesi più brutti della mia vita... _ma non potevo farne a meno_.


:sbatti:

Eddaaaaaaaaaaaaai.
E allora, se come scrivi dopo, non era per il sesso ma per i sentimenti... Perchè non ti sei limitato a mandarle delle letterine zeppe di cuoricini?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> dalla parte dove sto mi sento tutto tranne che nel giusto o nel posto giusto.
> ho molti dubbi e domande, ma una certezza.
> farei immediatamente a scambio di posizioni.


Senti smetti di monitorare tua moglie fatti un favore.
Poi affrontala e' sempre la cosa migliore.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè non riuscivo a resistere... era davvero un'esigenza. E bada bene che il sesso per me non era fondamentale... andava bene quello con mia moglie. Erano i sentimenti che mi affascinavano. Squallido lo so, ma io l'ho vissuta così.


Eh le sirene incantatrici... Kid però parli di sentimenti, e io continuo a restare perplessa in tutta la tua vicenda. Sbaglierò ma se la sirena non avesse preso le distanze, mah... 

ps quando c'è sentimento non c'è squallore.


----------



## ellina69 (11 Febbraio 2010)

Il traditore al tradito :" ma caro/a, è vero, ti ho tradito, e a dirla tutta mi sono anche divertito da matti a trombare in giro, ma ora soffro, e se soffro tu non mi puoi trattare così male, mi devi comprendere...anche perchè .. a dirla tutta ...se ti ho tradito in fondo in fondo è per colpa tua" 

:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti smetti di monitorare tua moglie fatti un favore.
> Poi affrontala e' sempre la cosa migliore.


l'ha affrontata
l'ha detto


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> Eddaaaaaaaaaaaaai.
> E allora, se come scrivi dopo, non era per il sesso ma per i sentimenti... Perchè non ti sei limitato a mandarle delle letterine zeppe di cuoricini?



E per un pò ti assicuro che è stato così... poi però lei ha voluto pure altro giustamente! Ma non ne avevo bisogno io, pazzesco ma vero.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Il traditore al tradito :" ma caro/a, è vero, ti ho tradito, e a dirla tutta mi sono anche divertito da matti a trombare in giro, ma ora soffro, e se soffro tu non mi puoi trattare così male, mi devi comprendere...anche perchè .. a dirla tutta ...se ti ho tradito in fondo in fondo è per colpa tua"
> 
> :incazzato:



Io personalmente non le ho mai dato nessuna colpa. Ho sempre saputo che era solo un problema mio.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E per un pò ti assicuro che è stato così... poi però lei ha voluto pure altro giustamente! Ma non ne avevo bisogno io, pazzesco ma vero.


giustamente un cazzo!
(non so se mi bannano per aver detto "giustamente", comunque scusate il francesismo)

e la tua testa dov'era quando lei "ha voluto altro"?
il tuo cuore dov'era?


----------



## Daniele (11 Febbraio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Il traditore al tradito :" ma caro/a, è vero, ti ho tradito, e a dirla tutta mi sono anche divertito da matti a trombare in giro, ma ora soffro, e se soffro tu non mi puoi trattare così male, mi devi comprendere...anche perchè .. a dirla tutta ...se ti ho tradito in fondo in fondo è per colpa tua"
> 
> :incazzato:


Circa quello che mi disse la mia ex, sulla sua sofferenza e sul fatto che fosse anche colpa un poco mia! Ero troppo attento! Allora se non sei attento ti tradiscono, se lo sei ti tradiscono, se sei il Dio del sesso ti tradiscono...quindi è genetico per i traditori?


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Il traditore al tradito :" ma caro/a, è vero, ti ho tradito, e a dirla tutta mi sono anche divertito da matti a trombare in giro, ma ora soffro, e se soffro tu non mi puoi trattare così male, mi devi comprendere...anche perchè .. a dirla tutta ...se ti ho tradito in fondo in fondo è per colpa tua"
> 
> :incazzato:


Aggiungerei: "_E soffro come un cane perchè mi è arrivata la parcella dell'avvocato. E la tizia che prima mi prospettava tanto sesso senza nessun tipo di impegno, si è già trasferita nel mio monolocale portando con sè ciabatte, spazzolino da denti ed un orrendo pigiama marrone. Ma la lingerie sexy che ha indossato le prime volte dov'è finita?"_


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> (non so se mi bannano per aver detto "giustamente", comunque scusate il francesismo)


 
*Giustamente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????*
Mi offro volontaria per il ban.

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## paperoga (11 Febbraio 2010)

ecco un altro wall of text.
scusatemi.
saltate il post se volete.



moltimodi ha detto:


> A me dai l'idea di un folle. Senza offesa.


invece sapessi che persona tranquilla e pacato sono. anzi ero.
sono decenni che famiglia, moglie amici mi dicono che sono un "buono", uno affidabile.
adesso mi sa che sia sinonimo di coglione.
il fatto che queste cose sembrino folli è perchè sembrano difficili.
ma se fai il tassista è semplice per te pedinare una persona tutto il giorno.
è una cosa che ti è naturale anche se folle dall'esterno.
tirare su un sistema di monitoraggio per me è semplice è naturale.
una cosa che la pensi e implementi in una mattina, tra il caffè e la spesa per la giornata.
non sono certo 007, anzi faccio un lavoro davvero noioso.
ma i sistemi di sicurezza, in particolare informatici sono il mio pane quotidiano ed il mezzo di sostentamento della mia famiglia da quasi vent'anni.
mai avrei pensato di rivolgerli verso di lei.
e la verità è che il controllarla non mi dà sicurezza, ma solo un senso di vuoto e tristezza. mi sembra di essere tornato bambino quando tornavo a casa da scuola e mi aspettava solo la cameriera di turno.



Kid ha detto:


> Il ma finchè sarai così ossessionato, non risolverai un bel nulla. E te lo dice uno che ha sofferto e fatto soffrire. Queste cose non portano mai a nulla di buono.


lo so. ma impazzisco all'idea che mi possa mentire ancora.
non sono interessato a lui o alla loro storia.
vera o virtuale che sia stata.
se l'ho rapidamente controllato è solo per verificare l'attendibilità delle dichiarazioni di mia moglie.
ma lui è sparito dai miei pensieri o forse non c'e' mai entrato.
e lei che mi ossessiona.
anzi meglio le sue menzogne.
non riesco a farmene una ragione.
è la parte peggiore del tradimento.
sono loro che mi spaventano e destabilizzano.



MiKa ha detto:


> Stalle vicino, vedrai che vincerai la battaglia.


infatti sono ancora qui.
ma che fatica.
mi sto consumando.
e allor stato non so perchè resto.
se per il nostro raporto o per le bimbe.
e questo non aiuta.



Daniele ha detto:


> lei ha preso una sbandata forse molto dovuto da quelle pillole, hai scritto tu che con quelle si sentiva euforica. Dimmi cosa ha preso esattamente? Qualche psicofarmaco anche? Se si quale?
> ...
> Smetti di spiarla, ti farebbe del bene, ma allo stesso tempo scrivi una bella mail al tizio, dicendogli che se prova solo a contattare tua moglie un'altra voglia avrà di che pentirsene


era un mix prescritto da un medico o uno pseudo tale.
conteneva prozac, antidepressivi essri, anfetamine per accellerare il metabolismo, diuretici ed anoressizzanti per la fame.
io più che prendermela con il tipo denuncerei il medico.
il tipo è sposato, ha 3 figli. e dal poco che ho fisto una tipa fissa dalla nascita del secondo figlio almeno.
che faccio distruggo una famiglia? mando tutto alla moglie che non sa o fa finta di non sapere e faccio del male a tre innocenti.
non sono quel tipo di persona. non lo sono mai stato e mi impongo di non diventarlo mai.



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' un limite e tu l'hai superato... sei uno stalker non un marito preoccupato!





Daniele ha detto:


> A mio avviso lei si è giocata la sua fiducia quando lui ha scoperto che le mail sono continuate, lei adesso si è giocata quel diritto alla privacy perchè ne ha abusato, è una cosa che prende del tempo, quando lui sarà calmo tutta la loro vita tornerà normale.


quindici anni di fiducia assoluta e totale.
cinque anni di congressi e convegni ogni mese o più spesso.
mai una domanda. quello che diceva era per definizione vero perche' veniva da lei. punto.
e dopo 2 settimane di controlli divento uno stalker.
alla fine spegnerò tutto come ho fatto a febbraio scorso dopo meno di una settimana.
fa più male di quanto serva.
ma è peggio immaginare che sapere.
ed io ora immagni solo cose orrende.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai fiducia in tua moglie bene lasciala... che senso ha passare la vita con una persona di cui non ti fidi


questo non è contemplato.
le mie figlie non passeranno quello che ho passato io.
ma forse adesso capisco perchè ho scritto il muro di parole iniziale.
è importante vedersi dall'esterno.
non è bello quel che vedo.
quello che sii puo' mettere su in una mattina, si smonta in pomeriggio.
non lo so......



Amoremio ha detto:


> tu ce la puoi fare
> VOI ce la potete fare


Grazie!!!



dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi sembrate due protagonisti di un film di 007


non sai come mi sento ridicolo.
e questo mi impedisce di parlarne con le persone care.
a volte la realtà è inverosimile proprio come le bugie devo essere principalmente credibili per essere efficaci.
le pillole, la coupè, il tradimento, i microfoni...
cazzo visto con gli occhi di un altro sembra un commedia all'italiana di tognazzi degli anni 70.



InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Dalle risposte mi sembra che sia più sotto giudizio il comportamento del marito che non quello della moglie...


guarda che forse lo trovo giusto.
lei ha fatto il suo.
ora la palla è a me.
sono consapevole che adesso solo io posso sbagliare è distruggere definitivamente tutto o fare la cosa giusta e aprire uno spiraglio.
ma testa e pancia mi dicono due cose diverse.
continuamente.



Lettrice ha detto:


> ma lui che pensandosi dalla parte del giusto si permette di monitorare 24x7 la moglie, non appare molto migliore


dalla parte dove sto mi sento tutto tranne che nel giusto o nel posto giusto.
ho molti dubbi e domande, ma una certezza.
farei immediatamente a scambio di posizioni.



InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Aumenta semplicemente l'autostima e la voglia di farsi guardare.
> Sapessi quanti potenziali traditori ci sono, intrappolati nel disagio della propria ciccia


credo che sia la questione dell'uovo e della gallina.
tradisci perche' sei dimagrita e più carina.
o dimagrisci e ti curi di più perche' vuoi tradire.
adesso mi trovo anche ad odiare il suo ritrovato bel aspetto.
ero cosi' felice che era tornata come l'avevo conosciuta.
per chi l'ha fatto?
se ci penso credo che non riuscirei nemmeno più a guardarla.



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Se non ha più fiducia deve affrontare il problema con lei....chiedere spiegazioni....parlarne.
> 
> Lei sbaglia a tradire la sua fiducia...ma non pensi che se lui ha queste manie di controllo magari la coppia è scoppiata per colpa di entrambi??


in primis ti assicuro che le mie manie di controllo non sono mai esistite in 15 anni. viviamo da 400km di distanza 4 giorni la settimana. e le uniche cose che so sono quelle che lei mi ha detto.
per me una coppia è condivisione totale.
io la vivo cosi'. è l'unico modo che conosco.
non ha mai controllato, perchè il solo farlo avrebbe messo in discussione cio che eravamo.
ma adesso tutto è esploso. non ho riferimenti. mi muovo a vista e sospetto maldestramente.
sappi che spiare fa più male allo spiante che allo spiato.
sapere una cosa perchè lo si è scoperto e non perchè ci è stato comunicato le fa perdere ogni valenza all'interno della coppia.
se è brutta diviene orribile. se è bella si contamina per il mezzo con cui l'hai appresa.
sto facendo una cazzata. ma lei è impazzita per un anno. mi sarà permesso il mio mese di follia?



InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Devi programmare, contattare, occultare, fare attenzione a non prendere il calzino bucato...
> Uh, ce n'è di preparazione, eccome!!!! :mexican:


questa avrei preferito non leggerla o fare finta con me stesso di non saperlo già.



dererumnatura ha detto:


> qui non si tratta di cedere una volta alla tentazione di sbirciare il cellulare ma di comprare tutto l'armamentario necessario


purtroppo per me non ho dovuto comprare nulla.
cazzo lo sa che lavoro faccio.
come poteva immaginare dopo che l'avevo scoperta (per puro caso) la prima volta, se avesse continuato non lo sarei venuto a sapere.
oltre che a tradirmi e mettere a repentaglio la serenità delle nostre figlie come ha fatto a non sapere che l'avrei scoperta.
mia moglie è una donna intelligente. sicuramente più di me. io sono solo un tecnico. non un creativo come lei. come immaginava che dopo quello che era successo alla prima falla le avrei ispezionato ogni angolo della sua vita?



Grande82 ha detto:


> Oppure, così, per entrare un pò nella psicologia di una donna, non per giustificare, ci si mette a dieta per sembrare più belle, perchè non ci si piace. Si cercano conferme, nello specchio e nella bilancia, ma anche negli occhi di chi ci guarda... e arriva uno stronzetto qualunque, che non dovrebbe confermarci niente, ma ne abbiamo bisogno e ci prendiamo quelle conferme.
> non è bello, ma non è stronzaggine. E' debolezza.


è quello che dice lei.
vorrei crederci.
mi farebbe stare meglio.



Grande82 ha detto:


> sicuramente, tutto giusto, ma una volta scoperta la cosa, una volta capito che c'è un problema, affrontantolo col traditore... *non si può continuare. non per il traditore, ma per la salute del tradito*... che senso ha spiare ancora? lui sa. Ora deve capire se può fidarsi ancora e se lo vuole. Ma può capirlo solo lui, le cimici non sono la risposta.


..... su questo devo pensarci seriamente.
ma sapere cio' che è giusto fare e farlo sono cose diverse, purtroppo.



Amoremio ha detto:


> anche se ora ti potrebbe sembrare che la discussione sia degenerata ed abbia perso di vista il tuo dolore
> ...
> il tuo dolore molti di noi l'hanno provato e lo tengono ben presente
> accapigliarsi e cazzeggiare è, anch'esso, un modo per aiutarti a spingere la tua notte più in là


non in maniera cosi' esplicita ma me ne sono reso conto.
è una situazione nuova e sconosciuta per me.
se accapigliarsi fa bene, chi sono io per non concedermi una via d'uscita per quanto stravagante.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti smetti di monitorare tua moglie fatti un favore.
> Poi affrontala e' sempre la cosa migliore.


che sia chiaro.
come sei mesi fà l'ho affrontato immediatamente.
non facciamo che parlarne.
mia moglie è una di quelle che non lascia niente di non detto all'inetrno della coppia.
o almeno lo era. non lo so.
io ho sempre apprezzato questo suo modo di essere.
sono due settimane che facciamo l'alba a parlare.
ma c'e' una nuovo interlocutore con noi adesso.
e non è il tizio.
è quella vocina che dentro di me dice:
sta mentendo!!! sta mentendo!!! sta mentendo!!! .....







sono le 3
le bimbe escono da scuola
vado
è cosi' surreale che il mondo scorra tranquillo intorno a noi ignaro o incurante


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giustamente un cazzo!
> (non so se mi bannano per aver detto "giustamente", comunque scusate il francesismo)
> 
> e la tua testa dov'era quando lei "ha voluto altro"?
> il tuo cuore dov'era?


Con la testa non c'ero... non sto cercando giustificazioni. E il cuore... credevo fosse solo per lei.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire... e hai ragione.
> Ma ti sembra che gli uomini subiscano le stesse pressioni di natura estetica che subiamo noi donne?
> L'autostima delle donne passa, e mi scoccia molto ammetterlo, in buona parte per come si vedono allo specchio.
> E' la solita inutile generalizzazione... ma non si può negare l'evidenza.
> ...


L'autostima delle donne viene fatta passare per l'estetica, come se solo gli uomini potessero permettersi di essere "normali" (ma anche cessi) e attraenti perche' brillanti.

E guarda ci tengo all'estetica, non l'ho mai negato.

Che poi pensandoci bene com'e' che si dice che si tradisce per mancanza di autostima e ricerca di conferme  allora una donna perde chili si sente piu' piacente, quindi acquista autostima e finisce nel tradimento? Prima non se la cagava nessuno e con una taglia in meno va a ruba?
Sara' che il problema sta altrove?

Comunque siamo orribilmente in OT.:carneval:

Chiedo perdonolandesina:


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Eh le sirene incantatrici... Kid però parli di sentimenti, e io continuo a restare perplessa in tutta la tua vicenda. Sbaglierò ma se la sirena non avesse preso le distanze, mah...
> 
> ps quando c'è sentimento non c'è squallore.



Si, forse se avesse continuato avrei ceduto. Non ho problemi ad ammetterlo.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> questa avrei preferito non leggerla o fare finta con me stesso di non saperlo già.
> ....


Non volevo infierire, scusa.
Ma io ero nella tua stessa situazione.
Mia figlia aveva tre mesi quando il mio ex marito ha trovato il tutto molto opprimente e stressante, e ha trovato un paio di gambe che si sono aperte subito per consolarlo.
Io ho scelto la separazione, perchè lui ha davvero reso la situazione irrecuperabile.
Tu cerca di capire se c'è un margine di ricostruzione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Paperoga (personaggio fantastico!) ti faccio due osservazioni, condividendo in gran parte quanto ti è già stato detto.

Tu hai mai guardato nei tuopi periodi di solitudine quanche sito porno?

E' stato detto che per le donne il romanzi rosa hanno la funzione del porno ovvero alimentare le fantasie. Quella relazione era un romanzetto rosa. 
Pensa che quella relazione era probabimente davvero solo virtuale e che tale voleva che rimanesse per assolvere la sua funzione.
Certo non fa piacere lo stesso e non giustifica, per, forse, ti può aiutare a capire.

Capisco il bisogno di controllo e di rassicurazioni che puoi facilemente attuare, grazie alle tue competenze, però sei certamente consapevole che potresti ugualmente essere ingannato. Basta un telefonino tenuto nascosto con cui viaggiare in internet e avere un account solo on line.
Non voglio metterti la pulce nell'orecchio, ma invitarti a trovare un altro modo per placare ansie e ritrovare fiducia.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Circa quello che mi disse la mia ex, sulla sua sofferenza e sul fatto che fosse anche colpa un poco mia! Ero troppo attento! Allora se non sei attento ti tradiscono, se lo sei ti tradiscono, se sei il Dio del sesso ti tradiscono...*quindi è genetico per i traditori*?


 A giudicare dalle statistiche direi di si... direi quasi inevitabile. La monogamia ferrea credo sia la vera eccezione. Ora hanno scoperto che pure i cigni (una delle poche specie considerate monogame in natura) si tradiscono appena l'altro volta le spalle :sonar:
Alla fine l'unica se si ama è amare, senza porre troppa fiducia nella fedeltà.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A giudicare dalle statistiche direi di si... direi quasi inevitabile. La monogamia ferrea credo sia la vera eccezione. Ora hanno scoperto che pure i cigni (una delle poche specie considerate monogame in natura) si tradiscono appena l'altro volta le spalle :sonar:


Pure la morte del cigno.

Mi crolla un mito.


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Pure la morte del cigno.
> 
> Mi crolla un mito.



NOOOOO!!! Ma davvero?


----------



## ellina69 (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> sta mentendo!!! sta mentendo!!! sta mentendo!!! .....


è questo che mi impressiona di più del tuo racconto ..questa lotta tra testa e "pancia", come tu l'hai definita. Perchè, in fondo, a voler bene vedere, per uno svago virtuale non è che tua moglie abbia fatto una cosa proprio così tragica, non edificante, ma nemmeno drammatica. ti assicuro che i tradimenti "veri" sono ben altra cosa...ma la tua pancia, la vocina ti ripete "sta mentendo".
perchè dici questo? da cosa lo avverti?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Pure la morte del cigno.
> 
> Mi crolla un mito.


 Si, qualcosa di incredibile... questo maschio si è messo con una cigna russa, tradendo la compagna dopo anni di vita felice. E dire che la stabilità delle coppie di cigni era data per ferrea, essendo i maschi di questa specie tra i pochi maschi seri del pianeta :carneval:


----------



## Kid (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, qualcosa di incredibile... Questo maschio si è messo con una cigna russa, tradendo la compagna dopo anni di vita felice. E dire che la stabilità delle coppie di cigni era data per ferrea, essendo i maschi di questa specie tra i pochi maschi seri del pianeta :carneval:



femminista!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> femminista!


 realista... ed abbonato a sky. Basta guardarsi qualche documentario del National Geograpich per chiarirsi le idee una volta per tutte e capire che razza di bastardo è il maschio... dal moscerino all'homo sapiens :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, qualcosa di incredibile... questo maschio si è messo con una cigna russa, tradendo la compagna dopo anni di vita felice. E dire che la stabilità delle coppie di cigni era data per ferrea, essendo i maschi di questa specie tra i pochi maschi seri del pianeta :carneval:


National Geographic:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> National Geographic:carneval:


 Cancella ogni illusione...:condom:


----------



## Iris (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> realista... ed abbonato a sky. Basta guardarsi qualche documentario del National Geograpich per chiarirsi le idee una volta per tutte e capire che razza di bastardo è il maschio... dal moscerino all'homo sapiens :rotfl:


Io le idee me le sono chiarite in seconda media.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io le idee me le sono chiarite in seconda media.


 :up:


----------



## Iris (11 Febbraio 2010)

ho letto il romanzo di Paperoga...
Mi è sfuggita la relazione tra le pillole antifame e l'euforia da adulterio.
Comunque, mi dispiace davvero per lui..la sua storia dimostra per l'ennesima volta che il lavoro casalingo è sempre sottovalutato.
Vada a lavorare lui, e lei rimanga a casa con i pupi: così si ristabiliscono gli equilibri. E buon per tutti.


----------



## Anna A (11 Febbraio 2010)

*già dal nick*

mi convince poco .. che sia un modo come un altro per vendere pillole dimagranti e sistemi di spionaggio all'avanguardia, on line?:rotfl:
moglie dimagrita di 30 kg in 3 mesi.
lui che intercetta tutto anche i peti..
va bè..


----------



## giobbe (11 Febbraio 2010)

Benvenuto Paperoga.
 Tua moglie fa queste cose perché sta attraversando una crisi di mezz'età (come la maggior parte dei tradimenti che si vedono qui dentro). Il coupé e il voler dimagrire a tutti i costi sono segnali molto chiari.
 Tutto sommato ti è andata di culo perché il romanzetto di tua moglie è rimasto solo a livello di amore platonico. Ma non credo sia solo fortuna, penso che tu abbia una buona moglie (siete due belle persone, una bella coppia).
 Non credo che tu stia esagerando controllandola, anzi penso che il tuo errore sia stato quello di averla controllata troppo poco subito dopo la prima scoperta. Dovevi aspettartelo che ci sarebbe ricaduta, queste cose non si chiudono facilmente come si chiude una pratica.
 La vostra storia finirà bene, ne sono praticamente sicuro.
 Tua moglie adesso si sente in debito con te per tutte le bugie che ti ha raccontato.
 Dovete azzerare questo debito perché possa ritornare armonia nella vostra coppia.
 Esigi qualche sacrifico da parte sua: potrebbe per esempio andare da uno psicologo per riuscire ad interpretare questa crisi di mezza età oppure potrebbe rinunciare ai convegni per i prossimi due anni ecc. È importante che lei percepisca di aver pagato il debito in modo da annullare il senso di colpa.
 Andrà tutto a finire bene. L'amore che dimostri per le tue figlie e per la tua famiglia è veramente  ammirevole. Secondo me le tue figlie diventeranno delle donne veramente speciali.
 Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi convince poco .. che sia un modo come un altro per vendere pillole dimagranti e sistemi di spionaggio all'avanguardia, on line?:rotfl:
> moglie dimagrita di 30 kg in 3 mesi.
> lui che intercetta tutto anche i peti..
> va bè..


 Un pensierino sulle pillolette ce l'avevo fatto anch'io ...anche se trenta chili...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> ho passato da poco la quarantina. sono sposato con una coetanea da oltre 10 anni e ho due meravigliose bimbe.
> se sono qui lei mi ha tradito.
> lei l'anno scorso era grassa (non si è mai ripresa dalle gravidanze) ed insoddisfatta di questa vita da pendolare oltre che rancorosa verso di me perche' a suo dire mi rinchiudevo in questo mondo virtuale dove lavoravo e mi relazionavo con i terzi escludendola.
> ma ecco che inizia una dieta. 30 kg in 6 mesi.
> ...


Parto con una delle mie provocazioni: Io Contepinceton, ti invidio da morire questa tua moglie, da morire. DA MORIRE, hai capito?

Innanzitutto LEI ha sposato TE, ha fatto DUE figlie con TE. Si è sacrificata e ha lavorato per te e loro: la sua famiglia.

Tu ti sei ritrovato una moglie ingrassata e magari piena di disistima che è cambiata: carramba alla riscossa. 

MA SAI tu quanto e come io ho invocato un amichetto per mia moglie? SAI quanto? Almeno metteva alla prova sè stessa, come sai, per loro è scontato di piacere ed essere accettate da noi i mariti, hanno bisogno di considerazione e rassicurazioni anche dall'esterno. Come l'ho invocato, perchè facesse PROPRIO quello che ha fatto la tua. E invece niente di niente. 

( riprendo dopo una donna al telefono...Anna è quella delle 17,51...immancabile)


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Parto con una delle mie provocazioni: Io Contepinceton, ti invidio da morire questa tua moglie, da morire. DA MORIRE, hai capito?
> 
> Innanzitutto LEI ha sposato TE, ha fatto DUE figlie con TE. Si è sacrificata e ha lavorato per te e loro: la sua famiglia.
> 
> ...




Ti confermo ufficialmente che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti...!!!
(prego più privacy con i tuoi contatti )
Bruja


----------



## Anna A (11 Febbraio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Parto con una delle mie provocazioni: Io Contepinceton, ti invidio da morire questa tua moglie, da morire. DA MORIRE, hai capito?
> 
> Innanzitutto LEI ha sposato TE, ha fatto DUE figlie con TE. Si è sacrificata e ha lavorato per te e loro: la sua famiglia.
> 
> ...


mia omonima?:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> * Ti confermo ufficialmente che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti...!!!*
> (prego più privacy con i tuoi contatti )
> Bruja


 Anche no... :singleeye:


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche no... :singleeye:


Rientro da poco... permettimi di non essere negazionista!!!
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parto con una delle mie provocazioni: Io Contepinceton, ti invidio da morire questa tua moglie, da morire. DA MORIRE, hai capito?
> 
> Innanzitutto LEI ha sposato TE, ha fatto DUE figlie con TE. Si è sacrificata e ha lavorato per te e loro: la sua famiglia.
> 
> ...


Continuo:
Tu dici che il sesso è diventato esplosivo.
QUINDI, non ha abbandonato te, non ha rifiutato te, per farsi un altro.
Anzi, una volta dimagrita si sarà vista ATTRAENTE e ci ha dato dentro.

Amico mio,
Quante volte io ho ribadito l'esigenza imprendiscindibile di non lurkare nella vita intima di una donna? Della tua donna?

Per me è inqualificabile quello che tu hai fatto. E TI STA BENE, ne godo profondamente. Così impari a sbirciarla, a guardare dove non bisogna, saresti vissuto da re e imperatore, invece no, sei andato a guardare.

Ma non capisci, che se lei è una tipa come dico io, si sentirà autorizzata a provocarti fino a farti scoppiare no eh? Sei curioso? Vuoi vedere che ti combina? Ok,,,,allora continua a curiosare, dato che non vedi quello che tu HAI e mi rompi le ovaie per i miei capricetti di donna moderna?

Ma sai quante volte io l'ho beccata a chiudere il cellulare di scatto? E a guardarmi come una bambina con le mani nella Nutella? Se le dai spago...lei provocherà...se fai l'indifferente...smetterà all'istante. Possibile che non capisca sta mentalità?

Poi ti formalizzi e fai l'indignato se lei mentre fa l'amore con te pensa ad altro? Maddai...HAI LA PIU' PALLIDA IDEA DI COSA SIA L'IMMAGINARIO EROTICO FEMMINILE? Non sai che quello è il loro più potente afrodisiaco...ma se hanno perfino vergogna di ammettere a sè stesse certe fantasie...se vanno in para perfino...mah lasciamo stare...

Poi lei ti ha detto che non ha realizzato...
E chi ti dice, che per lei, non sia un gioco estremamente erotico, perchè virtuale? Senti in chat...io posso essere meglio di Rocco SIffredi sai?
E dall'altra parte ci sta una che si propone meglio di Moana...

MA IN CHAT...

QUando si arriva al dunque, le doccie fredde sono dietro l'angolo...cosa ti credi? Che siamo solo noi ad avere le pare del tipo, sarò all'altezza della situazione...??? Ma sai quante promettono mari e monti e poi sono lì e si bloccano dopo il primo bacio? E ti dicono..." Non volermene, fermiamoci, non è il momento, non me la sento, dai cosa sto facendo, sono una donna sposata..."

Paperoga...lasciala giocare in pace...e goditi la tua donna...porca miseria.

Se avesse perso la testa per un altro, TI GIURO, che non esisterebbe più nè marito, nè famiglia...avrebbe la testa immersa in quell'altro...

Che invidia che ho di te...
Puoi godere di una moglie sempre lontana...

Se solo tu riuscissi a trasformare il suo virtuale in giochetti erotici tra voi due...se solo ci riuscissi...

Almeno di una cosa mi ringrazia mia moglie: che le abbia insegnato come la tale sia signora sia arrivata così in alto...

Ovvio la versione ufficiale? Le sue capacità...ovvio...saperci fare non è di tutte, ma di poche.

Io mi vergognerei da morire a dire a mia moglie...ho lurkato sul tuo cellulare...mi sentirei una merda...

Ho finito.

Ma porco mondo...se mia moglie desse retta a tutte le porcate, sms, e mms che io ho nel cellulare...che farebbe?

E che direbbero quelle che mi hanno mandato certi loro mms?

Ma dai...signori miei...
Come gira il mondo?

Ok...io me ne sto tranquillo nel mio pianeta.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mia omonima?:rotfl:


No ti ho avvisato...ora scappo...che devo andare a finire delle incombenze...sai com'è...soddisfatte quelle sono uccel di bosco...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti confermo ufficialmente che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti...!!!
> (prego più privacy con i tuoi contatti )
> Bruja


Un altro richiamo???
Sono perduto


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*tu???*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un altro richiamo???
> Sono perduto



E quando ti perdi? 
E' la retta via che ti sconvolge!!  Ma qui siamo magnanimi ...:mrgreen:
Bruja


----------



## paperoga (11 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Non volevo infierire, scusa.
> Ma io ero nella tua stessa situazione.


non ti preoccupare assolutamente.
sono cose che dentro di me so.
fa solo un certo effetto vederle per iscritto.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella relazione era un romanzetto rosa.
> Pensa che quella relazione era probabimente davvero solo virtuale e che tale voleva che rimanesse per assolvere la sua funzione.


potrei essere daccordo con te se dopo la prima scoperta fosse finita li'.
più mi confronto con questa storia e più mi rendo conto che sono le menzogne la cosa peggiore.
se erano omissioni al principio. sono diventati espressi sotterfugi e menzogne dirette dopo che l'avevo perdonata la prima volta.
le continua ad asserire che si tratta di una storia sola.
che è proseguita e che devo trattare "il caso" come un unicum.
ma non è cosi'.
la prima volta potrebbe essere configurata come una sbandata, una cotta.
ma il continuare dopo. proprio mentre ci riavvicinavamo.
lo scrivere messaggini focosi al mattino per lui.
e guardarmi negli occhi la sera dopo aver fatto l'amore e dirmi che ero tutto il suo mondo.
ecco lo trovo al di fuori del mondo.
sicuramente al di fuori del mio mondo.



ellina69 ha detto:


> è questo che mi impressiona di più del tuo racconto ..questa lotta tra testa e "pancia", come tu l'hai definita. Perchè, in fondo, a voler bene vedere, per uno svago virtuale non è che tua moglie abbia fatto una cosa proprio così tragica, non edificante, ma nemmeno drammatica. ti assicuro che i tradimenti "veri" sono ben altra cosa...ma la tua pancia, la vocina ti ripete "sta mentendo".
> perchè dici questo? da cosa lo avverti?


non è un sospetto. è uno stato d'animo.
la fiducia si conquista con anni e si perde in una attimo.
se non hai fiducia nel tuo interlocutore.
nulla è certo.
ne dove dice di stare. ne cosa dice di provare.
è questo il peggio.
amare una persona e non averne fiducia.
è una stato d'animo nuovo per me.
e mi sta dilaniando.



Iris ha detto:


> ho letto il romanzo di Paperoga...
> Mi è sfuggita la relazione tra le pillole antifame e l'euforia da adulterio.
> Comunque, mi dispiace davvero per lui..la sua storia dimostra per l'ennesima volta che il lavoro casalingo è sempre sottovalutato.
> Vada a lavorare lui, e lei rimanga a casa con i pupi: così si ristabiliscono gli equilibri. E buon per tutti.


pillole antifame ? magari.
ho fatto leggere i componenti ad una amico medico.
prozac: antidepressivo con effetti dissociativi.
essri: antidepressivo con alterazione della libido e delle cariche ormonali
qualcosa-fenila: stimolante del metabolismo della famiglia delle anfetamine
e cosi' via. certi pseudodottori che approfittando della fiducia della gente la rovinano dovrebbero essere radiati dalla razza umana.

il lavoro casalingo sottovalutato?
io guadagno esattamente il doppio di mia moglie.
inoltre il suo stipendi viene decurtato dei due terzi in spese per l'autostrada, benzina residence e rate auto.
se aggiungiamo la signora che si occupa della pulizia della casa e della cucina in sua assenza.
il suo stipendio non copre le sue spese.
se si licenziasse e stesse a casa il nostro tenore di vita aumenterebbe invece di diminuire.
eppure. alle cene tutti li ad ascoltare i racconti del suo lavoro, dei maledetti convegni, delle pubblicazioni.
e poi un: a si lavori a casa e ti occupi delle bimbe.....che strano.
ma andate tutti a fare in......
lo so che un capitolo di un libro è più eccitante della scoperta di un bug nelle stringhe sql generate dal protocollo ssl di gestione degli accessi agli ordini di una finanziaria. ma è quello che ci fa vivere. che paga la coupè (che desidero tanto schiantare in un albero). e i viaggi in areo verso i convegni.
il lavoro a casa sottovalutato?
lasciamo perdere davvero che divento volgare.



giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuto Paperoga.
> Tua moglie fa queste cose perché sta attraversando una crisi di mezz'età (come la maggior parte dei tradimenti che si vedono qui dentro). Il coupé e il voler dimagrire a tutti i costi sono segnali molto chiari.
> Tutto sommato ti è andata di culo perché il romanzetto di tua moglie è rimasto solo a livello di amore platonico. Ma non credo sia solo fortuna, penso che tu abbia una buona moglie (siete due belle persone, una bella coppia).
> Non credo che tu stia esagerando controllandola, anzi penso che il tuo errore sia stato quello di averla controllata troppo poco subito dopo la prima scoperta. Dovevi aspettartelo che ci sarebbe ricaduta, queste cose non si chiudono facilmente come si chiude una pratica.
> ...


AMEN!!!
Questa me la salvo. E' il miglior augurio che possa aver avuto.
Scusa se per adesso non riesco ancora a crederci completamente.
Ma spero e desidero che si avveri.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un pensierino sulle pillolette ce l'avevo fatto anch'io ...anche se trenta chili...


85-55
ma ci ha rimesso la coliciste.
operata d'urgenza.
non te lo consiglio.
tieniti la ciccetta in più.
e vai a correre.
rilascia endorfine e fa sentire felici.
faccio jogging tutti i giorni e trekking ogniqualvolta posso.
niente chimica niente ciccetta e tanto ossigeno.
lascia perdere. davvero. te ne pentirai solo.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Parto con una delle mie provocazioni: Io Contepinceton, ti invidio da morire questa tua moglie, da morire. DA MORIRE, hai capito?


lo so che sono stato fortunato.
ma lo è stata anche lei.
è difficile incontrare esattamente il tuo complemento.
noi abbiamo avuto il culo di trovarci.
questo mi fa stare ancora più male.
si è capito oramai.
io l'amo.
sopratutto voglio il suo bene.
non voglio punirla per compensare o imprigionarla in una gabbia di controlli.
ma parallelamente non la stimo più.
non mi fido più.
provo molto, troppo rancore per quello che ha fatto alla nostra coppia, prima che a me.
come si convive con questi sentimenti che tirano in direzioni opposte ?



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante volte io ho ribadito l'esigenza imprendiscindibile di non lurkare nella vita intima di una donna? Della tua donna?
> 
> Per me è inqualificabile quello che tu hai fatto. E TI STA BENE, ne godo profondamente. Così impari a sbirciarla, a guardare dove non bisogna, saresti vissuto da re e imperatore, invece no, sei andato a guardare.


o sei un certo mio amico di liceo.
o sei il suo gemello scomparso.
te lo giuro. identico.
non lo so. fosse come la dici la vita sarebbe semplice.
ma forse mi faccio troppe seghe mentali.
bha....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lo so che le menzogne sono indigeribili e che certe cose fanno valutare falso ogni momento vissuto e soprattutto quelli che consideravi belli.
Lo so.
Ma io avevo bisogno di capire.
Non so se il bisogno di nutrire una fantasia sentimental sessuale lo puoi accettare come una delle ragioni. 
Non cambia la sostanza. Lo so.
Tu devi fare quello che ti fa stare meglio.
Io l'ho fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare assolutamente.
> sono cose che dentro di me so.
> fa solo un certo effetto vederle per iscritto.
> 
> ...


Ma porco di quel mondo cane...insisto.
Ma chi siamo noi, 
Chi siamo per poter GIUDICARE l'altro?
Chi siamo?
Se l'amore produce questo, preferisco di gran lunga la mia passione per il sesso. 

Menzogne? Ma finiamola con sta storia...è chi ravana nella vita dell'altro che lo costringe a mentire...e chi di noi non ricorre a questi mezzucci?
Per esempio...io sono là logorroico al telefono...l'altro se non vuole scoppiare troverà che so un escamotage...per poter chiudere la chiamata o no? E lo fa...mentendo...per poter tornare in pace alla sua vita privata...mica ti può dire in faccia: "Ehi coglione mi stai risucchiando tutto il mio tempo libero con le tue assurde questioni, ti ascolto volentieri ma a tutto c'è un limite"...allora te lo fa capire con una menzogna...e io capisco quel che devo capire. 

Tu sei solo INVIDIOSO del successo professionale di tua moglie...
Conta solo l'entità dello stipendio o anche la realizzazione professionale? E te lo dice uno che ha lottato non poco per dimostrare che non era solo un idealista spiantato...

Ah senti carina, uhm, tu hai solo la terza media, uhm, sei una semplice operaia...cammina non vai bene per me...

FIDUCIA...ma che cazzo di fiducia è, se è basata SOLO su cose osservabili? Ah...sei andata dal parrucchiere? Mostrami lo scontrino sennò io non mi posso fidare...

Invece per me FIDUCIA significa...MI FIDO di lei, anche quando TUTTO porterebbe a pensare che sta facendo delle cose alle mie spalle. E MI FIDO...che lei me le tenga nascoste, proprio perchè non vuole farmi soffrire o ferirmi.

Ma che razza di fiducia...da 4 soldi. Bleah...

Casomai io ho fiducia in te, MA TU mi devi dare rassicurazioni...
E a quanto scrivi tua moglie te ne dà eccome...
Cosa ti fa mancare?

Cazzo...hai perfino il sesso esplosivo...mica sei messo come me, che deve sempre attendere il momento propizio...fare tutti gli auspici, i pronostici, ecc...ecc...interpellare la sibilla cumana...controllare i suoi impegni di lavoro...sondare l'umore, il terreno, e pregare sempre DIO che ti vada dritta...

Cosa capita amico mio? 
CHE CI RINUNCI...troppa fatica ad elemosinare...

Lei invece elargisce...e tu vai a romperle i maroni per tutte ste menate qua?

SENTI...se la segui...dove va e cosa fa...e arrivi a scoprirla nuda a cavallo di un uomo che non sei tu, che urla come una pazza...SAPPILO...solo allora puoi dire a te stesso...CAZZO tromba con un altro...altrimenti ti fai solo film in testa...

Io sai, so solo una cosa con certezza di mia moglie...
Lei, ha sempre fatto finta di non vedere certe cose...

E credimi...nel matrimonio...fare i finti tonti aiuta non poco...

Ma che razza di rapporti di merda, con la spada di Damocle in testa....

E tu la ami...
Ma ti rode che lei non sia SOLO come tu vorresti che fosse...:incazzato:

Ma lascia che si diverta...

Sulla salute ok, si certo, quelle diete lì da pazza.....
Magari anche lei ha bisogno di sentirsi...come dire...lodata, apprezzata, al centro del mondo...

Ma porcaccia la miseria, e il sano orgoglio maschile dove lo mettiamo?
Sentirsi in COMPETIZIONE con un altro...non può darti un po' di brivido?

Sempre lì l'errore fatale...
Ti ho sposato, dunque tu sarai solo per me...
E invece, lo sappiamo tutti, non va affatto così...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so che le menzogne sono indigeribili e che certe cose fanno valutare falso ogni momento vissuto e soprattutto quelli che consideravi belli.
> Lo so.
> Ma io avevo bisogno di capire.
> Non so se il bisogno di nutrire una fantasia sentimental sessuale lo puoi accettare come una delle ragioni.
> ...


Persa, a conti fatti e nel tempo, sii sincera...
Ne valeva la pena?
Tu ti autoconvinci di stare meglio...
Ma se così fosse, significa solo, che tu non amavi veramente tuo marito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa, a conti fatti e nel tempo, sii sincera...
> Ne valeva la pena?
> Tu ti autoconvinci di stare meglio...
> Ma se così fosse, significa solo, che tu non amavi veramente tuo marito.


 Hai un modo di ragionare tutto tuo.
Scrivi un manuale di logica innovativo.
Ho fatto più che bene, ho fatto benissimo!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> non lo so. fosse come la dici la vita sarebbe semplice.
> ma forse mi faccio troppe seghe mentali.
> bha....


Beh....la vita effettivamente può esser anche molto semplice...basta soddisfare i bisogni primari...mangiare, bere e farsi...non solo quelle mentali o al meglio qualche svuotamento occasionalmente condiviso. :mexican:

Poi si può cercare di salire dal livello australopiteco a quello umano...e magari aspirare a qualcosa di più, specie nel rapportarsi con altri, tipo il rispetto, ascolto, attenzione anche ai bisogni altrui oltre che ai nostri (senza per questo negare i propri)....specie se le scelte si son fatte consapevolmente e non per interessi economici o primari (vedi sopra)...cosette così insomma!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh....la vita effettivamente può esser anche molto semplice...basta soddisfare i bisogni primari...mangiare, bere e farsi...non solo quelle mentali o al meglio qualche svuotamento occasionalmente condiviso. :mexican:
> 
> *Poi si può cercare di salire dal livello australopiteco a quello umano...e magari aspirare a qualcosa di più, specie nel rapportarsi con altri, tipo il rispetto, ascolto, attenzione anche ai bisogni altrui oltre che ai nostri (senza per questo negare i propri)....specie se le scelte si son fatte consapevolmente e non per interessi economici o primari (vedi sopra)...cosette così insomma!*


Mah, io credo sia l'esatto contrario... sono per la riduzione all'osso dei bisogni primari che includono il relazionarsi con altri (che non vuol dire stare in una relazione)...quel "occasionalmente condiviso" secondo me potrebbe andare bene per tanti ed evitare un sacco di scelte fessacchiotte... a dirla tutta c'e' piu' rispetto per il prossimo in una scelta di quel tipo piuttosto che imbarcarsi in un'avventura destinata a naufragare e far affogare qualcun altro con noi.

Per me _Less is more_ sempre (fatta eccezione per le scarpe:carneval


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa, a conti fatti e nel tempo, sii sincera...
> Ne valeva la pena?
> Tu ti autoconvinci di stare meglio...
> *Ma se così fosse, significa solo, che tu non amavi veramente tuo marito*.


Guarda che amare non deve mai rendere vittima dell'amato.
La tua e' una logica "pericolosa"  ci sono persone che cosi' non solo accettano corna ma anche botte e compagnia cantante.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> la sua storia dimostra per l'ennesima volta che il lavoro casalingo è sempre sottovalutato.


E dato per scontato già dopo la prima settimana.



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti confermo ufficialmente che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti...!!!


Come se il mondo non avesse già abbastanza problemi. 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che amare non deve mai rendere vittima dell'amato.
> La tua e' una logica "pericolosa" ci sono persone che cosi' non solo accettano corna ma anche botte e compagnia cantante.


Straquoto.
E rilancio: Quante persone mascherano dietro alla parola "amore" e "perdono" semplicemente il terrore di rimanere soli?
Persa ha fatto bene.
Io ho fatto bene.
Quando questi soggetti zuzzurellavano, dove erano gli anni trascorsi con noi, i ricordi, i progetti, il rispetto che ci dovevano?
Ma su, troppo facile.

ContePinceton, se il forum facesse un raduno e partecipassimo entrambi, verrò a piedi per evitare di cadere nella tentazione di ficcarti sotto con l'auto. :unhappy:


----------



## ellina69 (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Quando questi soggetti zuzzurellavano, dove erano gli anni trascorsi con noi, i ricordi, i progetti, il rispetto che ci dovevano?
> Ma su, troppo facile.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Daniele (12 Febbraio 2010)

Caro Paperoga, il sistema è semplice semplice! Lei ha un lavoro  sicuro del cazzo in un'altra città, vive lontana e così via. Dopo questa storia tu hai il diritto di chiederle il trasferimento al più presto e se non lo viene avere deve cambiare lavoro. Il casino capitato a te è dovuto sia magari alle droghe che prendeva, poi scusa se te lo dico ma la distanza può aver aiutato, in fin dei conti lei stava lontano gran parte del tempo al di fuori anche dei soli convegni.
Tu hai diminuito la tua mole di lavoro quando lei si lamentava, adesso mi sa che sia lei a dover pensare di fare qualcosa per te, se anche solo penserà di volerlo e poterlo fare non vuol dire che lo debba fare, ma almeno indica la sua volontà di stare con te!
E' l'ora che quella donna dimostri qualcosa a te dopo i problema delle menzogne, sono queste il peggior bug che può esistere in una coppia! Come ci si fa fidare di una persona insincera?


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Sto istigando a delinquere.

Se volete vi passo la mia tarantola così vi ci pettinate pure voi.


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Sto istigando a delinquere.
> 
> Se volete vi passo la mia tarantola così vi ci pettinate pure voi.


Ho la mia grazie....

Ti quoto in tutto.

Mi dispiace che Paperoga non abbia colto l'ironia e si sia offeso.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

A me serve un orso polare per pettinarmi i capelli:carneval:


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando questi soggetti zuzzurellavano, dove erano gli anni trascorsi con noi, i ricordi, i progetti, il rispetto che ci dovevano?
> ...


----------



## Kid (12 Febbraio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando questi soggetti zuzzurellavano, dove erano gli anni trascorsi con noi, i ricordi, i progetti, il rispetto che ci dovevano?
> ...


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2010)

E' dura per tutti


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mah, io credo sia l'esatto contrario... sono per la riduzione all'osso dei bisogni primari che includono il relazionarsi con altri (che non vuol dire stare in una relazione)...quel "occasionalmente condiviso" secondo me potrebbe andare bene per tanti ed evitare un sacco di scelte fessacchiotte... *a dirla tutta c'e' piu' rispetto per il prossimo in una scelta di quel tipo piuttosto che imbarcarsi in un'avventura destinata a naufragare e far affogare qualcun altro con noi.*
> 
> Per me _Less is more_ sempre (fatta eccezione per le scarpe:carneval



Come ti quoto!:up:


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco di quel mondo cane...insisto.
> Ma chi siamo noi,
> Chi siamo per poter GIUDICARE l'altro?
> Chi siamo?
> Se l'amore produce questo, preferisco di gran lunga la mia passione per il sesso.


adesso sono sicuro.
sei il mio amico del liceo.
confessa.

ho capito il tuo punto di vista.
purtroppo (per me) non lo condivido.
sarò un deficente o un illuso, ma il rapporto a due per me è altro dal semplice attenere il massimo che si puo' e fregarsene del resto.
sono sicuro che sarebbe molto piu' semplice se fossi cosi'.

e ribadisco che lei ha avuto sempre la mia piu' completa e totale fiducia.
e se l'ho scoperta è stata solo per una sua imprudenza.
che dovevo fare?
girare la testa. far finta di non aver visto. o capito.
e no. contento e fesso. o meglio cornuto e contento. non è il ruolo che aspiro per la mia vita.

per quanto riguarda la mia (presunta) invidia per il suo successo.
sono contento per lei. che tu lo creda o meno.
il 50% dei convegni a cui non è andata ma che ha organizzato glieli ho progettati quasi tutti io.
perche' questo si fa in una coppia. si condivide.
prima di trasferirci in centritalia io facevo un lavoro diverso.
con molte soddisfazioni personali.
sai uno di quelli che si possono sfoggiare con orgoglio alle riunioni di classe dopo 10 anni.
io ho fatto una scelta. precisa, consapevole ed autonoma.
ho scelto un posto migliore per le mie figlie ed una vita da dedicare alla loro crescita.
e devo dire che mi è andata di lusso.
perche' il lavoro domestico che ho trovato anche se non mi da molte soddisfazioni nelle cene me ne da certamente di economiche.

mi sembri quel mio collega all'università che alla spiegazione del paradosso di schrodinger non seppe che consigliarci di non andare a rompere le palle al gatto.
il fatto che non si indaghi sullo stato di salute del felino (almeno a livello macrocosmico) non cambia il suo stato di salute.
il fatto che ci imponiamo l'ignoranza nei rapporti con il nostro partner non elimina le brecce nella nostra vita.
e fu una piccola fessura (oltre a fondamenta non solide) che provocò il disastro del vajont.

gli struzzi non sono mai stati i miei pennuti preferiti.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che amare non deve mai rendere vittima dell'amato.





InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> E rilancio: Quante persone mascherano dietro alla parola "amore" e "perdono" semplicemente il terrore di rimanere soli?





> quando questi soggetti iniziavano a sentirsi stretti nella relazione, o annoiati, o in crisi di mezza età, o bisognosi di conferme, o bisognosi di attenzioni, o tutto l'armamentario delle patetiche giustificazioni del traditore: perchè non l'hanno detto CHIARAMENTE al proprio partner di una vita, spiegando APERTAMENTE i propri bisogni e le proprie apsettative,
> 
> ...
> 
> Quanto hanno lottato prima di prendere la scorciatoia del tradimento, alle spalle dell'ignaro partner? Ignaro non solo del tradimento, ma spesso anche di quel "malessere" che al tradimento li ha spinti. Insomma, il tradito è spesso all'oscuro di tutto, e pertanto impotente, disarmato.



/agree



Daniele ha detto:


> Caro Paperoga, il sistema è semplice semplice! Lei ha un lavoro  sicuro del cazzo in un'altra città, vive lontana e così via. Dopo questa storia tu hai il diritto di chiederle il trasferimento al più presto e se non lo viene avere deve cambiare lavoro.


la vita è strana.
ha appena avuto il trasferimento.
a settembre andrà a lavorare a 20 minuti da casa.
e a 400 km dalla ns città natale.

sai l'ironia se io adesso ci tornassi.

ho sbagliato.
la vita non è strana.
è una sadica bastarda.



Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che Paperoga non abbia colto l'ironia e si sia offeso.


no no no.
non mi sono offeso per niente.
ma adesso.
non so perche'.
mi fa difficile usare le faccine.
sorry.



Iris ha detto:


> Ciò che è insopportabile non è tanto il traditore, ma il traditore che non si prende le proprie responsabilità e le addossa agli altri.
> Il tradimento si perdona, il piagnisteo no.


questo devo ammettere non mi è successo.
all'inizio è vero. negava e cercava di scappottarsela.
ma messa davanti all'evidenza dei fatti non ha negato le sue responsabilità.
anzi forse in alcuni giudizi è addirittura piu' dura di me. ma in fondo la conosco.
non mi sarei aspettato niente di meno da lei.


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> ciao.
> sono appassionato di forum e discussioni, ma mai avrei pensato di dire dei fatti miei su uno di essi.
> ma se non parlo con qualcuno finisco in una camera imbottita perche' a furia di parlare con me stesso ho iniziato a rispondermi.
> ho passato da poco la quarantina. sono sposato con una coetanea da oltre 10 anni e ho due meravigliose bimbe.
> ...


 
Caro Paperoga,
è davvero incredibile quanto le storie si assomiglino.
Io sono una donna con due bimbi e anch'io ho comprato un gps e ho messo sotto controllo il suo cellulare.
E lui mi ha tradita davvero (con una collega), non in maniera virtuale e per ben tre anni prima che me ne accorgessi.
Dopodichè , non l'ho lasciato ,ho provato a perdonarlo e mi sono dotata di tutti gli accessori che sai per non farmi prendere in giro.
La fiducia era ormai a zero.
E più di una  volta purtroppo ho trovato tracce di loro che continuavano a sentirsi. Me ne vado, scoppia una crisi vera. Avvocati, pianti.
Lui ritorna ancora, dicendomi che c'era solo amicizia, un senso di responsabilità nei suoi confronti (lui era il suo datore di lavoro), un insano senso di vanità mi dice...
Ritorno. Metto da parte il gps, non controllo più niente.
Mi dico non è vita.
Sto bene, siamo felici, vacanze, regali, serate romantiche, addirittura mi dice " facciamo un bambino".
Ma poi piano piano si risveglia in me il seme del dubbio ( che mai era sopito) e mi dico che forse sono troppo tranquilla " e se lui ne approfittasse?" dò solo una sbirciatina.
E mi accorgo che mentre io portavo i figli a Gardaland , lui s'incontrava con lei. In varie occasioni di lavoro aveva unito l'utile al dilettevole.
La incontrava molto più raramente sì, con molta più prudenza, ma non aveva smesso. Sempre di nascosto come un ratto,  anzi come due ratti.
Mi sono sentita umiliata per l'ennesima volta ma solo x la mia stupidità.
Io cammino a testa alta, quello che si deve vergognare è lui, perchè stavolta la nostra famiglia l'ha davvero distrutta.
Io, che sono una donna, posso dirti che se lei non l'ha mai incontrato, non l'ha fatto perc hè crede nel vsotro amore. Non condannarla.
Ha vissuto una storia platonica, ha cercato il brivido.
Sensazioni che proviamo tutti quando leggiamo un bel libro o vediamo un film d'amore. Quante volte vorresti stare al posto del fortunato protagonista. Ma poi apri gli occhi e la realtà è un'altra cosa, ecco, secondo me lei la realtà, la sua famiglia non l'ha messa sul piatto se non nei suoi sogni.  Non impedirle di sognare, di sentirsi bella, desiderabile . Ama te e non ti ha tradito.
Io la vedo così.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

*OT*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me serve un orso polare per pettinarmi i capelli:carneval:


Un teddy bears può bastare? :mexican:


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

*seriamente...*



lillebe. ha detto:


> Caro Paperoga,
> è davvero incredibile quanto le storie si assomiglino.
> Io sono una donna con due bimbi e anch'io ho comprato un gps e ho messo sotto controllo il suo cellulare.
> E lui mi ha tradita davvero (con una collega), non in maniera virtuale e per ben tre anni prima che me ne accorgessi.
> ...


Molto bello ciò che dici, ma spesso ci si sente più traditi dai pensieri, dalla mente, che non dal corpo....

Ovvio che è quasi improponibile pretendere che il/la partner non abbia fantasie su qualcun altro/a, ma è la continuità di quel pensiero che spiazza e disarma....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Caro Paperoga,
> è davvero incredibile quanto le storie si assomiglino.
> Io sono una donna con due bimbi e anch'io ho comprato un gps e ho messo sotto controllo il suo cellulare.
> E lui mi ha tradita davvero (con una collega), non in maniera virtuale e per ben tre anni prima che me ne accorgessi.
> ...




* Questo non si perdona.*
*Questo si può capire.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

*Paperoga*

O.T.
Ti ringrazio per aver citato il paradosso del gatto che non conoscevo che mi ha dato stimolo a informarmi.
Però la crepa della diga del Vajont è stata irrilevante per il disastro.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un teddy bears può bastare? :mexican:


Un De Beers e' meglio:lipstick:


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giurava sulla testa della figlia???? Taglia la testa a lui!


 
Anche mio marito ha giurato il falso sui suoi figli e pure sulla mamma morta . Controllare? altrochè se è lecito.
Soprattutto quando gli stronzi ti fanno sentire in colpa che non ti fidi di loro.... e poi pun tualmente scopri ch facevi benissimo a non fidarti!


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bastardo...


schifoso


----------



## aristocat (13 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> *Anche mio marito ha giurato il falso sui suoi figli e pure sulla mamma morta* . Controllare? altrochè se è lecito.
> Soprattutto quando gli stronzi ti fanno sentire in colpa che non ti fidi di loro.... e poi pun tualmente scopri ch facevi benissimo a non fidarti!


 Ecco, è proprio nei dettagli [come questo] che si decide se vale la pena o no salvare ancora il rapporto..anche nella cattiveria e negli sbagli occorrerebbe darsi dei limiti, mantenere una dignità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> *Anche mio marito ha giurato il falso sui suoi figli e pure sulla mamma morta* . Controllare? altrochè se è lecito.
> Soprattutto quando gli stronzi ti fanno sentire in colpa che non ti fidi di loro.... e poi pun tualmente scopri ch facevi benissimo a non fidarti!


 Però è una "consolazione" scoprire di non essere le sole persone a cui manca di rispetto.


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Io, che sono una donna, posso dirti che se lei non l'ha mai incontrato, non l'ha fatto perc hè crede nel vsotro amore. Non condannarla.
> Ha vissuto una storia platonica, ha cercato il brivido.


il mio problema e che con la fiducia azzerata non riesco a crederle.
non mi ha tradito o non ho scoperto tutto ?

per il resto ti sono vicino e ti comprendo.
anche io dopo il primo scossone mi son detto non è vita smetto di controllarla.
e come te mi sono reso conto di aver fatto un madornale errore.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> * Questo non si perdona.*
> *Questo si può capire.*


forse è troppo fresco ma non ci vedo questa gran differenza.
si è trattato di quasi un anno di fantasie e attrazione.
è qualcosa di oltre  quello che delineate.
e cmq il dubbio su "c'e' dell'altro" resta sempre.



lillebe. ha detto:


> gli stronzi ti fanno sentire in colpa che non ti fidi di loro.... e poi pun tualmente scopri ch facevi benissimo a non fidarti!


AMEN !!!



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Ti ringrazio per aver citato il paradosso del gatto che non conoscevo che mi ha dato stimolo a informarmi.
> Però la crepa della diga del Vajont è stata irrilevante per il disastro.


era una metafora con licenza poetica.

ps alla fine della frase ci starebbe una faccina sorridente. fai conto che l'abbia messa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Le metafore le ho apprezzate.
Immagina che tua moglie ti avesse tradito carnalmente ...sarebbe uguale?
Se no, come immagino, puoi capire che se non lo ha fatto ha un significato.
Quando si viene traditi (in qualsiasi modo) il come è fondamentale. Avere scelto di non andare in un motel o in un parcheggio o in casa tua mentre eri via...cambia ..oh se cambia!!!


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> le metafore le ho apprezzate.
> Immagina che tua moglie ti avesse tradito carnalmente ...sarebbe uguale?
> Se no, come immagino, puoi capire che se non lo ha fatto ha un significato.
> Quando si viene traditi (in qualsiasi modo) il come è fondamentale. Avere scelto di non andare in un motel o in un parcheggio o in casa tua mentre eri via...cambia ..oh se cambia!!!


 
cambia cambia tutto! Fidati!!!


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> cambia cambia tutto! Fidati!!!


è quello che mi sto ripetendo continuamente. specie quando parlo con lei.
col tempo spero anche di crederci.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è una "consolazione" scoprire di non essere le sole persone a cui manca di rispetto.


Mancano di rispetto prima di tutto a loro stessi perchè credono di essere dei maestri dell'inganno, degli specialisti della doppia vita, mentre sono soltanto dei poveracci che hanno anche il coraggio di guardare in faccia i figli come niente fosse.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Mancano di rispetto prima di tutto a loro stessi perchè credono di essere dei maestri dell'inganno, degli specialisti della doppia vita, mentre sono soltanto dei poveracci che hanno anche il coraggio di guardare in faccia i figli come niente fosse.


Vedendo come tante storie vengono alla luce per le più banali distrazioni, non direi che sia quello che fa agire il tradito o che possa portare a dire che mancano di rispetto a sze stessi....

Molti traditori/traditrici anzi potrebbero sostenere che è per rispetto a se stessi, a ciò che sentono per qualcun altro o non sentono più verso il/la partner, che agiscono l'inganno verso l'altro/a ma non verso se stessi...riguardo ai figli, come scritto da altra parte, lasciamoli fuori dalle beghe fra adulti....

Poi la teoria porterebbe a veder un'esigenza di chiarezza, nell'interrompere un rapporto prima  di farsi l'amante...ma questa nettezza di comportamenti è appunto quasi sempre solo teorica....


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedendo come tante storie vengono alla luce per le più banali distrazioni, non direi che sia quello che fa agire il tradito o che possa portare a dire che mancano di rispetto a sze stessi....
> 
> Molti traditori/traditrici anzi potrebbero sostenere che è per rispetto a se stessi, a ciò che sentono per qualcun altro o non sentono più verso il/la partner, che agiscono l'inganno verso l'altro/a ma non verso se stessi...riguardo ai figli, come scritto da altra parte, lasciamoli fuori dalle beghe fra adulti....
> 
> Poi la teoria porterebbe a veder un'esigenza di chiarezza, nell'interrompere un rapporto prima di farsi l'amante...ma questa nettezza di comportamenti è appunto quasi sempre solo teorica....


Le distrazioni cominciano proprio quando credono di averla fatta franca...
Abbassano la guardia anche perchè sottovalutano chi hanno di fianco.

Se avessero rispetto per loro stessi tirerebbero fuori quegli orpelli che usano solo come contenitori ed affronterebbero la situazione da Uomini (ovviamente vale anche per le donne... tranne per gli orpelli naturalmente).
Rimanere col piede in due scarpe, usando a turno quella che torna più comoda per l'occasione, è pura vigliaccheria.
Altro che rispetto per se stessi.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Rimanere col piede in due scarpe, usando a turno quella che torna più comoda per l'occasione, è pura vigliaccheria.
> Altro che rispetto per se stessi.


Quoto. Sempre che il partner ufficiale non lo sappia.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (15 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto. Sempre che il partner ufficiale non lo sappia.


Ah, sicuramente. In quel caso, contento lui contenti tutti.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ah, sicuramente. In quel caso, contento lui contenti tutti.


Infatti. Non condividerei ma posso comprendere che ci possano essere rapporti basati sulla non esclusivitò sessuale.


----------



## Papero (16 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _ad inizio dell'anno scorso mi metto a controllarla.
> diciamo che per competenze e lavoro non ho avuto difficoltà.
> tracking gps degli spostamenti. monitoring del cellulare. troiani e keylogger sui computer di casa e ufficio. registrazioni ambientali._
> 
> ...


Per me non è fuori di testa. E' semplicemente un tradito che perde il controllo... quando si ha il sentore di essere traditi siamo pronti a tutto, anche a fare quello che ha fatto il mio collega paperoga


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Non capisco una cosa però che noto.
Il traditore ha sbagliato, errare è umano, bla bla bla, dobbiamo comprenderli e così via, ma appena un tradito compie una ritorsione dal dolore che prova è un pezzo di pupù, è immorale, è un criminale e così via.
Adesso posso capire perchè bisogna essere comprensivi con i traditori e capire che si può sbagliare ma un tradito non può sbagliare.
Diamo atto allo sbaglio, come il traditore ha sbagliato diamo diritto al tradito di sbagliare alla grande come il traditore così almeno saranno sulla stessa barca dello sbaglio e potremmo darci al comprenderci a vicenda.
O si comprende tutti e si capisce che sbagliare è umano da entrambe le parti oppure sbagliare è solo lecito per il primo che sbaglia? Allora bisognerebbe dare come consiglio alle coppie  che vince chi per primo mette le corna!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non capisco una cosa però che noto.
> Il traditore ha sbagliato, errare è umano, bla bla bla, dobbiamo comprenderli e così via, ma appena un tradito compie una ritorsione dal dolore che prova è un pezzo di pupù, è immorale, è un criminale e così via.
> Adesso posso capire perchè bisogna essere comprensivi con i traditori e capire che si può sbagliare ma un tradito non può sbagliare.
> Diamo atto allo sbaglio, come il traditore ha sbagliato diamo diritto al tradito di sbagliare alla grande come il traditore così almeno saranno sulla stessa barca dello sbaglio e potremmo darci al comprenderci a vicenda.
> O si comprende tutti e si capisce che sbagliare è umano da entrambe le parti oppure sbagliare è solo lecito per il primo che sbaglia? Allora bisognerebbe dare come consiglio alle coppie  che vince chi per primo mette le corna!


Le corna preventive?
Interessante...molto...
Alla prossima...invece di regalarle intimo della perla...regalale la cintura di castità...te lo giuro...non ti abbandonerà mai più...


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*....*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Le corna preventive?
> Interessante...molto...
> Alla prossima...invece di regalarle intimo della perla...regalale la cintura di castità...te lo giuro...non ti abbandonerà mai più...


Sempre che non conosca un "mastro di chiavi"...:idea:
Bruja


----------



## paperoga (26 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il traditore ha sbagliato, errare è umano, bla bla bla, dobbiamo comprenderli e così via, ma appena un tradito compie una ritorsione dal dolore che prova è un pezzo di pupù, è immorale, è un criminale e così via.


Come non quotarti.

Sono sparito un po', pardon.
La vita procede senza stop o pause di riflessioni, anche se all'improvviso ti senti spettatore di un circo che ti turbina attorno.
La figlia con la febbre deve essere accudita. Quella con la recita deve essere rassicurata. La mamma che si fa anziana de ve essere seguita.
E tu li' che continui a fare ciò che devi fare mentre contemporaneamente ti osservi dall'esterno.
Mia moglie mi gira attorno e mi osserva come se dovessi rompermi da un momento all'altro.
Io parlo con lei di questa storia come se stessi discutendo con un collega di un bug da controllare e risolvere su un programma.
Certe volte mi viene da ridere e lei si vede che si incazza, ma non osa dirmelo. Si vede che cammina come stessa passeggiando sulle uova.
Ma chi è restato (come sembra stia facendo io) come ha fatto ?
Non parlo dei massimi sistemi della vita come amore, odio, fiducia, stima o cose simili.
Parlo dello sporco, continuo, incessante quotidiano.
Mi sembra così vuoto, inutile e senza scopi precisi se non il continuo perpetrarsi in un continuo spettacolo già visto.
Lei sta cambiando sede di lavoro. Finalmente si avvicina. Da Aprile uscirà la mattina alle 8 e rientrerà la sera alle 18. Ed io come al solito le sto organizzando la vita. Si perde nella gestione delle novità.
E vai ad organnizare lo scheduling del lavoro sulla sede che lascia. E accompagnala alla sede nuova per verificare il miglior percorso da fare ,attina e sera. E conosci i nuovi colleghi (tutte donne per fortuna, sperando a nessuna alzata di testa omosessuale). E parla con i futuri collaboratori per cercare di capire lo stato dell'ufficio. E programma il subentro.
E allora perchè rimane con me ? Sono solo comodo ?
Mi rendo conto che questa donna 15 anni fà l'ho adottata.
Insomma. non solo mi occupo della casa, della gestione finanziaria, della scuola e della salute delle bimbe, ma oramai sono 10 anni che sono di fatto il suo gestore ombra della organizzazione degli uffici dove è andata. Naturalmente lei è bravissima nel suo lavoro, ma ho il sospetto che non troverebbe la sua scrivania senza un appunto.
Mi prendo meschine rivincite come dimenticarmi di ricordarle la scadenza per la consegna di una relazione e vedere come viene "cazziata" ferocemente. Oppure vederla prendere l'appuntamento con il suo dottore alla stessa ora e giorno di quando doveva arrivare a casa nostra sua cugina da fuori e osservarla sulla porta dove sta uscendo per la visita mentre il taxi del parentame arriva.
E nel frattempo continuo a chiedermi. Ma io che c...o ci resto a fare qui ???
La prima risposta è: per le bimbe.
Ma sarà quella vera ?
Allora sarà perchè la amo ancora ? Ma si puo' amare qualcuno senza stimarla ?
Allora forse è solo per convenienza. Per pigrizia.
Dopo 15 anni è difficile rimettersi in gioco e ricominciare daccapo. Da soli.
E se fosse vero per me. Allora potrebbe essere vero anche per lei.
In fondo ognuno con il suo l'altrui cuor misura.
Perchè restiamo assieme ?
Siamo solo troppo prigri, impauriti, ingessati in questa routine per pensare di inventarci una nuova vita.
Qui mi sembra che la risposta c'e'.
Restiamo insieme.
E' la domanda l'enigma. E forse è la cosa che spaventa di più.

Chi è restato accanto al traditore. O chi è tornato dopo aver tradito.
Si è mai chiesto perchè. Perche' state ancora assieme.

Io al momento non lo so. E mi rendo conto che scoprirlo un po' mi spaventa.
Penso che potrebbe risolvere tutto oppure essere anche peggio del tradimento in se.


----------



## Becco (26 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.
> 
> Sono sparito un po', pardon.
> La vita procede senza stop o pause di riflessioni, anche se all'improvviso ti senti spettatore di un circo che ti turbina attorno.
> ...


Io il coraggio che a te manca per andartene non l'ho avuto nemmeno a 25 anni quando eravamo sposati da sei mesi e di ragioni e possibilità per spedirla fuori di casa ne avevo. No, non è un fatto di pigrizia, ne di età ne di "bambine" che io non avevo e non ho mai avuto. Io personalmente devo ammettere che era semplice vergogna .
Si, mi vergognavo di essere stato tradito prima e dopo il matrimonio e se avessi compiuto il gesto di mandarla via da casa mia, tutti avrebbero saputo ... Insomma me la sono tenuta .  
Gli altri 28 anni successivi? ..... Lassem perder...
Auguri


----------



## Anna A (26 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.
> 
> Sono sparito un po', pardon.
> La vita procede senza stop o pause di riflessioni, anche se all'improvviso ti senti spettatore di un circo che ti turbina attorno.
> ...


nel tuo caso è dipendenza psicologica unita al fatto che la tua più grande paura è confrontarti alla pari con una donna diversa e più matura.
faresti bene a capire cosa è che ti impedisce di guardare in "trasparenza" la tua vita, sempre che ti importi capire perché preferisci azzerbinarti a lei, continuando a farle da padre, piuttosto che rivoluzionare un po' le cose, per esempio incazzandoti il giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2010)

Adesso Paperoga capisco un po' di più tua moglie (non la giustifico, eh).
Ma come si fa ad assumere quel ruolo con una moglie?
Guarda che fai piacere a te, non a lei, facendo l'organizzatore. 
Lei è capace di organizzarsi benissimo, infatti l'ha fatto per tradire.
Non si può trattare qualcuno da minore o ..minorato e non aspettarsi che si prenda una rivincita.
Per me non avete ancora riconsiderato i vostri ruoli, le vostre reciproche aspettative e i vostri risentimenti e così non avete fatto alcun passo perché questo restare insieme sia una ri-costrizione di un rapporto.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si può trattare qualcuno da minore o ..minorato e non aspettarsi che si prenda una rivincita.


 
:up:, se non si cambiano i ruoli il rapporto non cambierà mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.
> 
> Sono sparito un po', pardon.
> La vita procede senza stop o pause di riflessioni, anche se all'improvviso ti senti spettatore di un circo che ti turbina attorno.
> ...


Un rapporto di qualsiasi natura perchè regga dev'essere equilibrato, bilanciato fra dare ed avere...

Fra di voi non vi è nulla di tutto questo....

Trattala più da donna, lasciala crescere, non considerarla e trattarla da figlia! 

Infine chiediti quanto tu hai bisogno di lei, per confermare con te stesso il tuo ruolo...e forse hai anche la risposta del perchè te la tieni ancora vicino...


----------



## Aldebaran (27 Febbraio 2010)

ciao Paperoga,
è assolutamente importante che al momento fatale lei  si sia tirata indietro!!!
Ma questo lo potresti sapere solo se lei  avesse fatto come la mia donna: NON tirandosi indietro!! quindi se vuoi  puoi solo fidarti dei molti che ti hanno scritto così!
Per la tua  controllite fai qualcosa, vai a parlare con qualcuno se non riesci a  smettere, e non organizzarle la vita, aiutala, supportala,ma lasciala  fare da sola,lasciale perdere documenti, appuntamenti, lasciala cazziare  e poi consolala!!! Sembri un genitore iperprotettivo nei suoi  confrontie e quei genitori avranno o figli totalmente inetti o figli che  si ribellano cercando in ogni modo di dispiacere al genitore...
Non  controllarla in quel modo più perchè non penso che tu cerchi prove per  lasciarla ma solo per soffrire sempre di più...almeno per me è stato  così , volevo sapere sempre di più anche se lo sapevo già cosa stava  facendo,e non fai altro che sprofondare ancora nel sospetto,anche se non  trovii niente ti dici"per oggi è andata bene,domani..."
... e  soprattutto molto importante, cercate di variare un po questi ruoli ...
buonanotte,  un abbraccio!


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2010)

E si, mi sa che tu abbia sbagliato ruolo per davero, motivo della evasione non compiuta comunque da tua moglie. Mi sa che ci sia un bel messaggio dietro, un messaggio perfetto, che forse neppure lei riesce a darti.
Il messaggio è semplice "lasciamo sbagliare, lasciami essere imperfetta, lasciami non essere stimata da tutti sapendo che in fondo dietro a tutto ci sei tu e fa in modo che non abbia così tanto tempo per pensare a cavolate come ad un altro!"
Lei non ti ha tradito, non lo ha fatto, ma tu decisamente non sei stato utile a lei, ti sei sostituito in certe parti della sua vita che sono private.
Quindi da oggi in poi se sbaglia, fai come ti dice Anna, consolala, abbracciala ma BASTA!!!
Lei non cerca soluzioni da te, ma comprensione, non ti è venuto il dubbio?
Tu le hai sempre risolto i problemi, una persona anche se meno capace vuole farlo con le proprie forze, vuole riuscire ad avere la sfida, tu gliela uccidi sempre.
Prova adesso a vedere queste piccole cose e riparti.
Ciao


----------



## paperoga (28 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> faresti bene a capire cosa è che ti impedisce di guardare in "trasparenza" la tua vita, sempre che ti importi capire perché preferisci azzerbinarti a lei, continuando a farle da padre, piuttosto che rivoluzionare un po' le cose, per esempio incazzandoti il giusto.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso Paperoga capisco un po' di più tua moglie (non la giustifico, eh).
> Ma come si fa ad assumere quel ruolo con una moglie?
> Guarda che fai piacere a te, non a lei, facendo l'organizzatore.





MiKa ha detto:


> :up:, se non si cambiano i ruoli il rapporto non cambierà mai.





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infine chiediti quanto tu hai bisogno di lei, per confermare con te stesso il tuo ruolo...e forse hai anche la risposta del perchè te la tieni ancora vicino...





Daniele ha detto:


> Tu le hai sempre risolto i problemi, una persona anche se meno capace vuole farlo con le proprie forze, vuole riuscire ad avere la sfida, tu gliela uccidi sempre.


Un coro unanime ed un punto di vista che avevo considerato, ma forse troppo precipitosamente accantonato come non rilevante.
Bhe! Decisamente è questo il motivo di un confronto. Farti trovare nuovi punti di vista o riscoprire altri non sufficentemente considerati. E devo dire che spunti di riflessione me ne avete dati e non pochi.

Rispondendo in primis ad Anna e in fondo anche agli altri che hanno sviluppato l'idea.
Perchè le faccio da padre invece che da compagno ?
Forse la risposta è nel mio passato. Credo di averlo scritto o forse no.
Ho perso mio padre a otto anni. Mia madre è sparita per sostituirlo nel suo lavoro oppure per nascondersi dal mondo (questo lo sa solo lei).
Figlio maggiore di due sorelline che alla fin fine ho cresciuto io, un po' come faccio adesso con le mie due figliole. Il destino a volte è sarcastico anche nelle simmetrie.
E come non vedere una sorta di parallelismo tra la mia famiglia di provenienza e quella che mi sono costituito.
Madre/Moglie assente per gran parte della settimana.
Sorelle/Figlie da accudire e vita quotidiana affidata alla mia gestione.
Sembra cosi' banale da risultare quasi non credibile.
Ma non è forse alla base del pensare scientifico moderno il rasoio di Occam ? (A parità di fattori la spiegazione più semplice è da preferire)
E allora come scartare questa ipotesi che nella sua semplicità incastra tutti i pezzi.

Interpretare il tradimento come una ribellione ad un ruolo mal sopportato, come un segnale, come una richiesta di rivisitazione dei rispettivi modi essere nel rapporto.
Se è cosi' il segnale è stato bello forte. Come non sentirlo.
Se è cosi' mi spaventa allora il suo tornare indietro. Amore vero o paura di perdere il supporto della sua vita. Di cui probabilmente non ha bisogno come scrivete, ma che in fondo è comodo per certi versi.

E qui tornano i miei dubbi anche sui fondamenti del nostro matrimonio.
Se questi sono i ruoli (padre-marito/figlia-moglie).
Se a questi ruoli si è ribellata tradendomi (ipotesi da verificare cmq).
Se in questi ruoli si è velocemente ri-adeguata (forse spinta dalla paura dell'imminente nuovo trasferimento???)
Allora metterli in discussione a cosa ci porterebbe ???
E non ridiscuterli non ci inserirebbe in un loop di tradimenti-ribellioni/ri-appacificamenti ???

Leggo Anna e ammetto che non mi sono veramente incazzato con lei. Sono rimasto principalmente deluso e sfiduciato. Come un papà che scopre la marachella della figliola.
Leggo Persa e constato che dopo la scoperta sono stato ancora più "efficente" nella gestione della nostra vita (per esempio ho improvvisamente sistemato un faccenda in sospeso da almeno 5 anni che a lei dava molta ansia e che avevo sempre rimandato), come a voler rimarcare il mio essere "indispensabile".

Urrà. Quindi sono il padre di mia moglie.
E non è forse il destino dei genitori perdere i propri figli una volta che siano diventati adulti ?
Allora se è cosi' non ho scampo.
Non è stato oggi, ma verrà un momento in cui lei sarà (anzi si sentirà, dato che so che lo è già) indipendente e mi "mollerà" perchè inutile.
Bella prospettiva davvero.

Oppure rischiare e rivoluzionare i ruoli.....

Ma non rischia di sembrare una sorta di rivalsa per il tradimento subito?
Come dire: Tu mi hai tradito ed io ti tolgo il supporto che ti ho sempre dato.
Bisognerebbe trovare i modi ed i tempi giusti.
Sempre se trovo la forza (e forse la voglia) di ridiscutere i rispettivi ruoli in me stesso.

Non c'e' che dire un bello spunto di riflessione.
Avrete capito che sono una persona piuttosto celebrale. Una di quelle che analizza e sviscera ogni possibile diramazione di un ragionamento prima di passare oltre.
E non è una qualità; credetemi, anzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> (...) E qui tornano i miei dubbi anche sui fondamenti del nostro matrimonio.
> *Se questi sono i ruoli (padre-marito/figlia-moglie).*
> *Se a questi ruoli si è ribellata tradendomi (ipotesi da verificare cmq).*
> *Se in questi ruoli si è velocemente ri-adeguata (forse spinta dalla paura dell'imminente nuovo trasferimento???)*
> ...


 Ma tu ragioni sempre da regista della coppia!!!
Non dovresti certo cambiare tu da solo i ruoli (come un genitore che decide come rapportarsi diversamente con i figli nelle fasi della crescita), sono cose da analizzare, da discutere e da "ricontrattare" con lei.
Hanno inventato i mediatori famigliari, i consulenti matrimoniali e di coppia proprio per questo!


P.S. Hai mai visto Casa di bambola di Ibsen? Il testo lo trovi in rete.


----------



## paperoga (28 Febbraio 2010)

"Persa" comprendo la critica. Ma cmq credo che un cambiamento deve avere un input iniziale da parte di uno dei coniugi.
Condivido il timore che ancora io possa comportarmi da gestore della vita familiare. In fondo le dura perdere le cattive abitudini.
Il problema potrebbe anche derivare da una non volontà di lei di affrontare un simile cambiamento.
Almeno non ha dato nessun sentore in questo senso.
Anzi le motivazioni che adduce a "scusa" del tradimento sono l'esatto opposto.
Ovvero il fatto che non sentisse da parte mia la consueta vicinanza/disponibilità/supporto.
A suffragio di questa tesi c'e' la figura dell'"altro" che è un suo collega, che ha un modo di fare molto autoritario e sicuro di se. Del tipo: prendi la tua decisione e poi ce ghe pensi mi a farti gestire la cosa.
Una delle cose peggiori che ho scoperto e che lui le parlava delle altre sue relazione e di come fosse ultraorganizzato nella loro gestione. tanto da usare per tutte lo stesso soprannome che usa per la moglie. Per evitare errori.

In soldoni. Non so se sia nei desideri di mia moglie questa sua "emancipazione"

PS Spero di essere un po' meno meschino del marito di ibsen.


----------



## giobbe (28 Febbraio 2010)

Paperoga, secondo me sei stato molto “madre” e per nulla “padre” di tua moglie.
 La madre di solito accudisce il figlio in tutto e lo giustifica sempre qualsiasi cosa combini.
 Io vedo il ruolo del padre  come quello di spronare e stimolare il figlio a migliorarsi sempre e di correggerlo all'occorrenza.
 Molti su questo forum ritengono sbagliato proiettare le dinamiche genitori/figli in una relazione matrimoniale. Vedono il matrimonio come una relazione fra due persone splendide splendenti, adulte, mature, indipendenti, coerenti e risolte in tutti i campi.
 Secondo me il matrimonio è un cammino di maturazione che si compie in due, è come andare in una canoa a due posti. Se ti accorgi che l'altro sta remando in una maniera sbagliata è giusto correggerlo paternalmente e spronarlo a migliorarsi. Se l'altro non ha più forze per remare è giusto consolarlo e rassicuralo maternamente.
 Non è necessariamente un tipo di relazione sbagliata e malata. Lo diventa quando è a senso unico e si trasforma, per esempio, in paternalismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> "Persa" comprendo la critica. Ma cmq credo che un cambiamento deve avere un input iniziale da parte di uno dei coniugi.
> Condivido il timore che ancora io possa comportarmi da gestore della vita familiare. In fondo le dura perdere le cattive abitudini.
> Il problema potrebbe anche derivare da una non volontà di lei di affrontare un simile cambiamento.
> Almeno non ha dato nessun sentore in questo senso.
> ...


Come tradito sei ancora un "dilettante".
Prendi in considerazione le spiegazioni e le giustificazioni del traditore. Ma il traditore non fa che trovarSI delle ragioni e giustificazioni che quasi sempre non sono quelle reali. Un tradimento è un'evasione dalla realtà e spesso dalla propria realtà interiore; se il traditore fosse in grado di analizzarsi prima, durante o subito dopo il tradimento non tradirebbe.
Considera ogni spiegazione che ti dà, in questa fase, con molta cautela perché è in una fase di grandissima confusione e ambivalenza.
Se tu sei un tipo razionale e analitico cercherai di trovare spiegazioni logiche che sono invece inadeguate per capire comportamenti suoi, dell'amante, ma anche tuoi, prevalentemente irrazionali.
Tu non sei un osservatore esterno (che come sai non può comunque non alterare i fatti), ma sei un attore di questa vicenda, attore che interpreta una parte senza sapere di farlo.
Avere compreso che tu interpreti prevalentemente un ruolo paterno o a tratti materno non è sufficiente per poterne uscire.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> ...........
> Se a questi ruoli si è ribellata tradendomi (ipotesi da verificare cmq).
> Se in questi ruoli si è velocemente ri-adeguata (forse spinta dalla paura dell'imminente nuovo trasferimento???)
> Allora metterli in discussione a cosa ci porterebbe ???
> ...


 
lei la scossa te l'ha data

sa che può fare a meno di te 

il fatto è che non vuole

come non ha voluto tradirti (nel senso fisico) e si è sottratta all'occasione 
(anche il fatto che si fosse trovato uno spasimante di città diversa la dice lunga)

come ha voluto che tu sapessi 
(non ci nascondiamo dietro a un dito, sa quello che fai e a che livello lo fai, ti chiede di sistemarle il files per il trasferimento: pensi davvero che non immaginasse neanche lontanamente cosa avresti trovato?
in tal caso, la consideri più scema del consentito)

io penso che lei stesse sbandando
da donna intelligente, si è fermata per capire cosa fosse realmente importante per sè
e ha deciso che eri tu
(magari ora ci ripensa)

e che era il caso di farti sapere che se voleva poteva
MA NON HA VOLUTO

forse vorrebbe che fossi un po' meno padre e un po' più amante

forse vorrebbe, dall'uomo che ama (parresti tu quello, eh?), sentirsi amata stimata desiderata ....    *vista*

poi ci sta che tu non te la senta

ma non darne la colpa a lei


meno seghe mentali e più emozioni e sentimenti please


io sono stata tradita
fino in fondo
col corpo e co quelli che sembravano i sentimenti

sono rimasta per amore
e, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo, per fiducia

fiducia nel nostro amore, in lui e in noi

ho faticato come una bestia per cercare un equilibrio tra questi sentimenti e pensieri orrendi, spinte distruttive, amor proprio orgoglio ferito ecc.

tu che tradito, non sei stato
tu che sei stato nuovamente scelto prima del giro in giostra
stai dimostrando che il tuo amore per lei non vale più del tuo amor proprio


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> "Persa" comprendo la critica. Ma cmq credo che un cambiamento deve avere un input iniziale da parte di uno dei coniugi.
> Condivido il timore che ancora io possa comportarmi da gestore della vita familiare. In fondo le dura perdere le cattive abitudini.
> Il problema potrebbe anche derivare da una non volontà di lei di affrontare un simile cambiamento.
> Almeno non ha dato nessun sentore in questo senso.
> ...


aggiungi un "ma..." alla fine del grassetto

c'è qualcosa che non sentiva


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come tradito sei ancora un "dilettante".
> Prendi in considerazione le spiegazioni e le giustificazioni del traditore. Ma il traditore non fa che trovarSI delle ragioni e giustificazioni che quasi sempre non sono quelle reali. Un tradimento è un'evasione dalla realtà e spesso dalla propria realtà interiore; *se il traditore fosse in grado di analizzarsi prima, durante o subito dopo il tradimento non tradirebbe*.
> Considera ogni spiegazione che ti dà, in questa fase, con molta cautela perché è in una fase di grandissima confusione e ambivalenza.
> Se tu sei un tipo razionale e analitico cercherai di trovare spiegazioni logiche che sono invece inadeguate per capire comportamenti suoi, dell'amante, ma anche tuoi, prevalentemente irrazionali.
> ...


 
il grassetto è quello che sua moglie ha fatto


----------

